# Veado-Vermelho (Cervus elaphus)



## Seattle92 (30 Set 2010 às 15:09)

> *Veado-vermelho*
> 
> O veado-vermelho (Cervus elaphus) é uma espécie de veado de grande porte do hemisfério norte, distribuído pela Europa, Ásia e Norte da África. A espécie foi também introduzida em várias regiões do mundo.
> 
> ...



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veado-vermelho

Fica aberto o tópico do Veado-Vermelho. A ideia é termos um sitio onde se podem colocar todas as notícias que apareçam sobre este animal e continuarmos as discussões sobre a sua distribuição actual, que estão espalhadas por diferentes tópicos


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 13:56)

Estudo já bastante antigo sobre a situação no Parque do Tejo Internacional



> VARIAÇÃO DA DENSIDADE DE VEADOS NUMA ÁREA DO TEJO INTERNACIONAL: INFLUÊNCIA DO HABITAT, PASTOREIO E CAÇA
> 
> Assiste-se na área do Tejo Internacional ao reaparecimento natural do veado desde meados dos anos 80, proveniente da população espanhola vizinha. Tal reaparecimento é uma consequência das condições de expansão criadas pela alteração da paisagem que se fez sentir primeiro em terras espanholas, e depois em Portugal, consequência do êxodo rural.
> ...
> ...



http://www.cinegetica.com/artigo_28.htm


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 22:30)

*Veados regressam à Serra da Lousã*

O programa de repovoamento da espécie foi um sucesso. 

Hoje há mais de *800 *veados em estado selvagem.

2007-12-02 15:14:34

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Veado....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=169634&tm=8


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 22:41)

> É o maior cervídeo da fauna portuguesa, constituindo também o trofeu mais valioso. É um animal de grande porte, de membros esguios, dorso direito e garrote saliente, sendo ao mesmo tempo forte, ágil e prudente. Em Portugal as maiores populações de veado (sem contar com zonas vedadas e o nde foram feitas reintroduções) correspondem às zonas de Moura/Barrancos, Castelo Branco/Idanha-a-Nova e Bragança.
> 
> ...
> 
> Como já foi referido, as populações de veado em Portugal têm aumentado, com particular incidência a partir da década de oitenta, fruto quer do aumento das populações espanholas quer do êxodo rural, verificando-se a expansão da sua área de distribuição no nosso país, podendo não só ser observado nas muitas zonas de caça turística criadas desde então, mas também em zonas não cercadas do interior. As densidades variam de região para região mas, no geral, na Península Ibérica rondam os 0,1 a 0,3 veados por hectare, embora se consigam ter densidades de 0,7 reses por hectare, já consideradas bastante elevadas. Nas nossas latitudes estes valores são mais baixos do que no resto da Europa.



http://www.santohuberto.com/sh_conteudo.asp?id=143
17-11-2004


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:20)

PREJUÍZOS DE VEADO (CERVUS ELAPHUS) NAS CULTURAS AGRO-FLORESTAIS NO PARQUE NATURAL DO TEJO INTERNACIONAL (2003)



> Em Portugal, a área de distribuição desta espécie é actualmente irregular e reduzida.
> Existem populações confinadas a grandes áreas vedadas, como é o caso da Tapada de Mafra, Tapada da Torre Bela e Contenda.
> 
> É possível encontrar populações selvagens deste cervídeo no Parque Natural de Montesinho, no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional, Parque Natural de S. Mamede e Parque Natural do Gaudiana. Estas populações resultam da expansão natural de indivíduos vindos de Espanha, e de acções de introdução e/ou repovoamento em várias reservas de caça.



http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/...D6F/0/PNTIVeado_MinimizacaoPrejuizos_2003.pdf


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:42)

> *Veados à solta no Algarve (2009)*
> 
> Não são comuns na região, mas já se encontram nestas paragens desde a década de 80. A Serra de Silves é a grande casa destes animais que já se estenderam às zonas de Monchique e Messines.
> 
> ...



http://cortinasrasgadas.blogspot.com/2009/03/veado-iberico.html


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:47)

> *Veados no Parque Natural de Montesinho*
> 
> Está a crescer a população de veados no parque natural de Montesinho, em Trás-os-Montes. Há *700 *numa área de trinta mil hectares.
> Esta é a altura do ano em que os machos procuram as fêmeas para acasalar.
> ...



http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?headlin...rque-Natural-de-Montesinho.rtp&article=174893


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 23:53)

Veados no Parque Natural do Tejo Internacional (2009)



> ...
> 
> Hoje, deverão existir mais de *2000 *animais
> 
> ...



http://cortinasrasgadas.blogspot.com/2009/03/veado-iberico.html


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Out 2010 às 19:30)

Moura



> A Contenda é uma propriedade da autarquia mourense e até aqui era gerida pela DGRF. Tem uma área de mais de 5 mil hectares, sendo considerada a maior reserva de veados existente em Portugal. Apresenta uma fauna riquíssima, onde já foram identificadas 124 espécies de aves, 14 de mamíferos, 10 de anfíbios e 17 de répteis.



http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/pai...elho=Moura&Option=Interior&content_id=1181507


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Out 2010 às 19:53)

Alguém sabe qual é a situação no Parque do Gerês?

As referencias que encontro em relação à existência de veados no Gerês não parecem muito credíveis. E até já encontrei alguns comentários a referir que era uma vergonha o nosso único parque nacional não ter esta espécie.


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 22:16)

*Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España*






http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/mami_familias.htm


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 02:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é a situação no Parque do Gerês?
> 
> As referencias que encontro em relação à existência de veados no Gerês não parecem muito credíveis. E até já encontrei alguns comentários a referir que era uma vergonha o nosso único parque nacional não ter esta espécie.



Esse mapa de distribuição do veado-vermelho em Espanha mete um ponto mesmo junto à fronteira ( e junto ao Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês).
Não sei de onde vem a citação para esse lugar, nem o respectivo ano, mas realmente é uma informação ainda um bocado incerta.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 20:04)

Sim também reparei. Mas pode ser qualquer coisa como um cercado onde existam veados no lado do Xurês. Como fizeram com as cabras montês que depois passaram para o nosso lado 

O outro ponto isolado mais á direita parece ser o parque Invernadeiro, onde também existem veados, mas penso que num cercado também. Esse parque também tem cabras montês e camurças. Interessante saber isso, quando o Montesinho fica a cerca de 20 km. Pode ser que qualquer diz algumas fujam do cercado  

Como sempre estamos à espera que os espanhois façam o trabalho por nós


----------



## belem (5 Out 2010 às 22:16)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim também reparei. Mas pode ser qualquer coisa como um cercado onde existam veados no lado do Xurês. Como fizeram com as cabras montês que depois passaram para o nosso lado
> 
> O outro ponto isolado mais á direita parece ser o parque Invernadeiro, onde também existem veados, mas penso que num cercado também. Esse parque também tem cabras montês e camurças. Interessante saber isso, quando o Montesinho fica a cerca de 20 km. Pode ser que qualquer diz algumas fujam do cercado
> 
> Como sempre estamos à espera que os espanhois façam o trabalho por nós



Tens toda a razão, espero que a apatia actual se altere...


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 00:31)

Seattle92 disse:


> O outro ponto isolado mais á direita parece ser o parque Invernadeiro, onde também existem veados, mas penso que num cercado também. Esse parque também tem cabras montês e camurças.



En Invernadeiro hay ciervos en cercados de semilibertad pero también hay ciervos en estado completamente salvaje. De hecho en un estudio de hace no demasiado tiempo en el Macizo Central Ourensano en el que se realizó un análisis de 593 excrementos de lobo se reveló que el 62,8% de las presas del cánido fueron corzos (_Capreolus capreolus_), el 12,6% ciervos (_Cervus elaphus_) y el 10% jabalíes (_Sus scrofa_). Según la propia investigadora "“en el 87,1% de los casos aparecían restos de ungulados salvajes, mientras que sólo en el 11,3% eran domésticos, y en menor medida se encontraron restos de animales carnívoros como tejones, perros, gatos y conejos”

Foto de una joven cierva devorada en los Montes do Invernadeiro adosada a la noticia de este estudio:






 Lo mismo sucede con las cabras monteses (250-300 ejemplares entre los salvajes y los de semilibertad). Los rebecos do Invernadeiro (unos 30-40 ejemplares) sí están todos en cercados de aclimatación y semilibertad


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 10:45)

Pek disse:


> En Invernadeiro hay ciervos en cercados de semilibertad pero también hay ciervos en estado completamente salvaje. De hecho en un estudio de hace no demasiado tiempo en el Macizo Central Ourensano en el que se realizó un análisis de 593 excrementos de lobo se reveló que el 62,8% de las presas del cánido fueron corzos (_Capreolus capreolus_), el 12,6% ciervos (_Cervus elaphus_) y el 10% jabalíes (_Sus scrofa_). Según la propia investigadora "“en el 87,1% de los casos aparecían restos de ungulados salvajes, mientras que sólo en el 11,3% eran domésticos, y en menor medida se encontraron restos de animales carnívoros como tejones, perros, gatos y conejos”



Que boa notícia. Pode ser que com o aumento das presas selvagens, os ataques a animais domésticos diminuam e com isso diminua também o ódio que os pastores portugueses e espanhóis têm aos lobos.

A melhor maneira de proteger o lobo ibérico é garantir que existem presas selvagens nos seus territórios.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 10:52)

Pek disse:


> Lo mismo sucede con las cabras monteses (250-300 ejemplares entre los salvajes y los de semilibertad). Los rebecos do Invernadeiro (unos 30-40 ejemplares) sí están todos en cercados de aclimatación y semilibertad



Pode ser que daqui a alguns anos apareçam umas cabras montês no parque de montesinho. Seria uma bela notícia.

Pelo que li, as camurças (rebecos) do Invernadeiro são transferidas para regularmente para uma área de caça mais a norte. 

É uma estratégia estranha. Existem tão poucas camurças na Galicia, como é que se permite a caça destes animais?


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> Que boa notícia. Pode ser que com o aumento das presas selvagens, os ataques a animais domésticos diminuam e com isso diminua também o ódio que os pastores portugueses e espanhóis têm aos lobos.
> 
> A melhor maneira de proteger o lobo ibérico é garantir que existem presas selvagens nos seus territórios.



Eso es cierto. Pero también los pastores tienen que encargarse de guardar, recoger y proteger sus rebaños como se ha hecho siempre. El lobo siempre va a ir a por la presa más fácil y esa es la doméstica.

 Dos situaciones opuestas:

 - En lugares con presencia constante y abundante de lobos a lo largo de la historia (como mi pueblo Figueruela de Arriba) SIEMPRE se ha protegido a las ovejas con mastines leoneses y SIEMPRE se han guardado por las noches en pajares o cercados protegidos creados específicamente para eso. Apenas hay ataques del lobo al ganado y estos se alimentan de ungulados salvajes (preferentemente). 

 - Ahora bien en algunas zonas (no en todas) en que los lobos desaparecieron hace años y que ahora con su expansión los vuelven a tener, nos encontramos con ataques al ganado y matanzas de animales domésticos. En esas zonas se dejaba el ganado en el monte suelto sin protección ni nada y apenas se recogía en ocasiones en lugares habilitados. Y desde luego ni mastines ni nada. Luego pasa lo que pasa. Hay zonas en que ya ni siquiera son los lobos. Simplemente el invierno genera esas pérdidas en la cabaña ganadera. En mi otro pueblo, el de Madrid, hay mucho ganadero de bar (que digo yo  ) que deja las vacas (y caballos) sueltas en el monte durante el invierno (ni siquiera en los prados más cercanos al pueblo). Por supuesto bastantes de ellas mueren como consecuencia de la ausencia de comida con la nieve y el frio (sólo a veces las suben algo de paja y comida que echan por encima de la nieve). Antes siempre se guardaban en pajares y establos durante el invierno, pero eso requiere más trabajo, y ya se sabe...Y si a eso le unimos la cada vez más cercana presencia del lobo...Luego se quejarán, claro. En eso consiste, comodidad absoluta, dinero fácil y subvenciones e indemnizaciones (europeas, españolas y autonómicas, de todo)  Nota: afortunadamente no todos son así, que tampoco se puede generalizar. Por cierto, en muchos puntos se están repartiendo gratuitamente desde la Administración y otras organizaciones mastines entre los pastores. Buena iniciativa.


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 12:23)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pode ser que daqui a alguns anos apareçam umas cabras montês no parque de montesinho. Seria uma bela notícia.
> 
> Pelo que li, as camurças (rebecos) do Invernadeiro são transferidas para regularmente para uma área de caça mais a norte.
> 
> É uma estratégia estranha. Existem tão poucas camurças na Galicia, como é que se permite a caça destes animais?



Sí, en 2002 y 2003 se trasladaron 10 ó 15 rebecos de este cercado para liberarlos en Ancares

La población de Ancares (constituida por una metapoblación que une los Ancares Leoneses y Lucenses) no es tan pequeña. Esta población ha crecido muchísimo desde que se reintrodujeran a mediados de los años 80 unos cuantos rebecos procedentes de Riaño en los Ancares Leoneses. Ahora mismo (2008) se calculan unos *1200 ejemplares* (aproximadamente 1000 ejemplares en el lado leonés y 200 en el gallego). Pero no se puede dar un número preciso de cuántos ejemplares de rebecos hay en cada provincia, ya que se mueven entre Lugo y León dependiendo de las condiciones meteorológicas o la estación.

 La densidad de rebecos en los Ancares también ha crecido notablemente. En el lado leonés se ha pasado de 0,25 rebecos/100 ha. en 1994 a 2,75 rebecos/100 ha. en 2007; con zonas concretas de la Reserva, como Burbia, con densidades de 4,5 rebecos/100 ha. Otros estudios ofrecen densidades de 9 ejemplares/km2 en los Ancares Leoneses y 8 ej./km2 en los Lucenses. La población sigue aumentando y está en expansión ocupando nuevas zonas y territorios cercanos de la propia Reserva hasta ahora apenas utilizados.

 El rebeco se ha venido cazando en rececho en la Reserva de Caza de Ancares de Lugo desde el año 1999, inicialmente con un cupo de un ejemplar (trofeo) al año. En 2001 se amplió el cupo a un ejemplar de trofeo y un selectivo. En 2003 se pasó a un cupo de tres (un trofeo y dos selectivos). De 2005 a 2007 se incrementaron los permisos hasta llegar a conceder anualmente tres permisos de trofeo y dos selectivos. En 2008 (y para cada año hasta 2011)) se dieron tres permisos de trofeo y cinco selectivos (incluyendo tres hembras selectivas). Sumándolo todo se han cazado en la Reserva un total de *31 rebecos* entre 1999 y 2008. En el lado de León se cazan más: sólo en la temporada 2007-2008 se cazaron *52 ejemplares* (por *8* en el lado gallego)

 "Antiguamente el núcleo de rebecos más meridional en Galicia no era el de Ancares, sino el que extendía por el entorno de Peña Trevinca, separado del anterior por el profundo tajo del río Sil. El Conde de Yebes (1943) al describir el mapa cinegético de España después de la Guerra Civil considera que “la zona más querenciosa para el rebeco es Peña Trevinca y Pico Picón, en el límite de Ourense, Zamora y León” (zona 1, Figura 2). Trigo (1993) también menciona que después de la guerra había todavía rebecos en Peña Trevinca y Pico Picón. Piñeiro Maceiras (1997) concreta más la secuencia de su desaparición en estas sierras, de sur a norte, al señalar su extinción en la primera mitad de los años 40 de la comarca de Sanabria, en los años 50 en la vertiente leonesa de Peña Trevinca, cerca de La Baña y desde entonces parece que solo quedaron en las estribaciones septentrionales de la vertiente orensana, entre Lardeira y Casaio (zona 2, Figura 2), hasta el último avistamiento realizado por un cazador de este pueblo en octubre de 1970."

Fuente: http://www.mma.es/secciones/el_ministerio/organismos/oapn/pdf/edit_libro_06_03.pdf

Es un enlace sobre un monográfico de El Rebeco Cantábrico ESPECTACULAR!!

Luego terminaré de colgar un reportaje de Somiedo en el que se ve algún rebeco (ya los había visto días antes en ese mismo viaje en otra ruta que ya colgué). Somiedo es el lugar donde ahora mismo la densidad de rebecos cantábricos es mayor de toda su zona de distribución: 19 ejemplares/km2.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 13:56)

Pek disse:


> "Antiguamente el núcleo de rebecos más meridional en Galicia no era el de Ancares, sino el que extendía por el entorno de Peña Trevinca, separado del anterior por el profundo tajo del río Sil. El Conde de Yebes (1943) al describir el mapa cinegético de España después de la Guerra Civil considera que “la zona más querenciosa para el rebeco es Peña Trevinca y Pico Picón, en el límite de Ourense, Zamora y León” (zona 1, Figura 2). Trigo (1993) también menciona que después de la guerra había todavía rebecos en Peña Trevinca y Pico Picón. Piñeiro Maceiras (1997) concreta más la secuencia de su desaparición en estas sierras, de sur a norte, al señalar su extinción en la primera mitad de los años 40 de la comarca de Sanabria, en los años 50 en la vertiente leonesa de Peña Trevinca, cerca de La Baña y desde entonces parece que solo quedaron en las estribaciones septentrionales de la vertiente orensana, entre Lardeira y Casaio (zona 2, Figura 2), hasta el último avistamiento realizado por un cazador de este pueblo en octubre de 1970."
> 
> Fuente: http://www.mma.es/secciones/el_ministerio/organismos/oapn/pdf/edit_libro_06_03.pdf



É muito estranho não encontrar qualquer referencia a camurças em Portugal. Parece que o animal não está extinto, simplesmente nunca existiu.

Ainda mais estranho é quando sabemos que há cerca de 50/60 anos, as camurças andavam pela Peña Trevinca, que fica a cerca de 30km da nossa fronteira


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2010 às 14:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> É muito estranho não encontrar qualquer referencia a camurças em Portugal. Parece que o animal não está extinto, simplesmente nunca existiu.
> 
> Ainda mais estranho é quando sabemos que há cerca de 50/60 anos, as camurças andavam pela Peña Trevinca, que fica a cerca de 30km da nossa fronteira



Lo único que he encontrado: es de 1989 y habla de períodos muy muy muy antiguos 

http://dspace.fct.unl.pt/bitstream/10362/3298/1/CT_10_06.pdf

Y de Sanabria:

"Otro de los cérvidos desaparecidos de la zona es el rebeco (rupicapra rupicapra), que ni siquiera es citado por Madoz como un habitual de este territorio. Debe tratarse necesariamente de un error, propio de obra tan enciclopédica como la realizada por este ministro decimonónico. El profesor Cabero Diéguez sostiene por el contrario que este vertebrado era un habitante cotidiano de los montes de La Cabrera y de los limítrofes, en los inicios del siglo XX. Como complemento de ello, podríamos añadir que esta cabra montaraz incluso se utilizaba como objeto de regalo. El escritor y magistrado, don Luis Alonso Luengo, recuerda haber sido obsequiado con tan singular presente en 1917.

Las cacerías de estos ungulados, comandadas varias veces por el ponferradino Pedro Barrios, proliferaron en los años posteriores, derrochándose en alguna ocasión cantidades nada despreciables en municiones.

En aquella época, no sólo había gamuzas en Trevinca, sino que también bastantes ejemplares pululaban por las cumbres del Morredero (Medina Bravo, 1927). Esta población en concreto parece haberse perdido en la década de los cuarenta, como ha señalado recientemente Garnica Cortezo.

Terminado el conflicto bélico de 1936, el rebeco se va haciendo raro en el territorio estudiado. Reguera Grande (1985) nos revela los postreros datos de este mamífero en la comarca de Sanabria. Los últimos ejemplares se cazaron entre 1940 y 1945, en la zona de Vega del Conde; produciéndose el último avistamiento en las proximidades de la laguna de Garandones.

Igual fenómeno se observa en la Trevinca leonesa. Se mataron algunos ejemplares hacia 1950, en las cercanías de La Baña, según testimonios recogidos en la comarca.

Se mantiene la misma tónica en la provincia de Orense, aunque los datos terminales relativos a este cérvido son más recientes. Dos años antes de la guerra fue abatido un rebeco en los montes próximos a Casaio (Estévez). En la llamada sierra de Lardeira, un conocido nuestro mató su primer individuo en el año 1951, y siguió cazando estos ungulados hasta el fin de aquella década. El último avistamiento de esta especie, noticia proporcionada por un cazador de Casaio, ocurrió en Octubre de 1970.

Actualmente, hemos recopilado algún testimonio aislado que asegura la hipotética presencia de algún rebeco al sur del collado del Manzanal. La inconcreción de varias de estas noticias nos obligan a prescindir de ellas, debido en gran medida a su confusionismo. No obstante, Sánchez-Palencia, Aniceto Iglesias y Mariflor Pérez sostienen esta teoría, seguramente sean más nítidas sus informaciones."

 Autor: José Piñeiro Maceiras (1997)

Dejo un enlace en el que habla de otra fauna histórica. Insisto, el texto es de 1997

http://www.astorga.com/articulo/fauna.htm

Yo creo que si había rebecos en la Vega del Conde no sería nada raro que los hubiera habido en algún momento de la historia en la Sierra de Gamoneda y también en los contrafuertes de Montesinho más cercanos (Bouca, Mallada Coba...)


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 15:06)

Pek disse:


> Lo único que he encontrado: es de 1989 y habla de períodos muy muy muy antiguos
> 
> http://dspace.fct.unl.pt/bitstream/10362/3298/1/CT_10_06.pdf



Sim, também só conhecia esse estudo 



> RESUMO
> Palavras-chave: Rupicapra - Plistocenico - Portugal.
> A presenca do genero Rupicapr« e demonstrada pela primeira vez em Portugal, com base em restos, dentários e do esqueleto, provenientes do *Plistocenico superior* (Solutrense) da gruta das Salemas. 0 material fossil pode ser atribuido a subespecie Rupicapra rlIpicapra pyrenaica.




PS: Na escala de tempo geológico, o Pleistoceno Superior é a idade da época Pleistocena do período Neogeno da era Cenozóica do éon Fanerozóico que está compreendida entre *126 mil e 11 mil e 500 anos* atrás, aproximadamente.


----------



## belem (6 Out 2010 às 18:06)

Seattle92 disse:


> É muito estranho não encontrar qualquer referencia a camurças em Portugal. Parece que o animal não está extinto, simplesmente nunca existiu.
> 
> Ainda mais estranho é quando sabemos que há cerca de 50/60 anos, as camurças andavam pela Peña Trevinca, que fica a cerca de 30km da nossa fronteira



Não vejo grandes razões para achar que a camurça nunca tenha existido em Portugal em tempos históricos.
Não existe nada na fronteira, que as tenha impedido de vir até cá.
20 ou 30 kms, não são nada para estes animais e a zona de Montesinho ainda reúne boas condições para eles.
Eu vi uma referência que falava sobre a presença de camurças até na Serra da Estrela, mas não sei em que é baseada, por isso acho-a inconclusiva.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Out 2010 às 18:21)

Mas eu não acho que nunca tenha existido, só acho estranho a falta de referencias em relação a essa existência.


----------



## belem (6 Out 2010 às 18:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mas eu não acho que nunca tenha existido, só acho estranho a falta de referencias em relação a essa existência.



« Parece que o animal não está extinto, simplesmente nunca existiu.»- Seattle92.
Ao ler isto fiquei na dúvida, daí a minha resposta. 
Existe falta de referências na internet, mas nas bibliotecas pode ser que haja alguma coisa.
Outra forma de saber é perguntar às populações locais sobre se há memória da existência desses animais e se alguém conserva as suas peles.
Parece-me que com o aquecimento do clima, as camurças em Portugal, foram recuando até às zonas mais frias e altas do país.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 00:00)

> *Banquete ilegal de veado é investigado na GNR*
> por LICÍNIO LIMA07 Dezembro 2008
> 
> Castelo Branco. Um veado com cerca de cem quilos morreu na IP2 em resultado de um acidente com uma viatura. O caso chegou ao Ministério Público porque, alegadamente, o comandante da BT de Castelo Branco autorizou que o animal virasse petisco para si e para soldados do departamento
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1137083



Notícia curiosa, mas o mais relevante aqui para o tópico é o sitio onde ocorreu (na notícia há um engano, em vez de IP2 terá de ser IP6). Gardete perto da barragem do Fratel, significa que já há veados afastados da fronteira e dos parques naturais do Tejo Internacional e de São Mamede.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 15:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/interior.aspx?content_id=1137083
> 
> 
> 
> Notícia curiosa, mas o mais relevante aqui para o tópico é o sitio onde ocorreu (na notícia há um engano, em vez de IP2 terá de ser IP6). Gardete perto da barragem do Fratel, significa que já há veados afastados da fronteira e dos parques naturais do Tejo Internacional e de São Mamede.




Sim, claro que há.
Se reparares nos sinais de trânsitos por vezes vêem-se referências ao perigo que os veados podem causar ao atravessar a estrada.
E isso aparece mesmo bem depois da Serra de  S. Mamede e em alguns locais do Centro e Sul, longe de qualquer parque natural.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:08)

Mas esses sinais não são específicos para veados. Qualquer local que tenha corços ou javalis que possam aparecer junto das estradas vai levar esse sinal.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 15:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mas esses sinais não são específicos para veados. Qualquer local que tenha corços ou javalis que possam aparecer junto das estradas vai levar esse sinal.



Os corços, não são assim tão abundantes...
Quanto aos javalis, até pode ter alguma lógica, mas se reparares já há muitos coutos de caça com veados.
Eventualmente alguns fogem e fazem criação fora.


----------



## Seattle92 (9 Out 2010 às 23:02)

> *Malcata Anseia por regresso do lince*
> por FILOMENA NAVES 02 Agosto 2009
> 
> ...
> A criação em 1981 da Reserva Natural da Serra da Malcata permitiu travar ali o avanço dos eucaliptais para produção de celulose. O Estado foi comprando terrenos e hoje a reserva tem 16 348 hectares. Há por lá javalis, corços, *veados *e, nalguns pontos, em zonas de planalto, já se contam cinco coelhos-bravos por hectare, quando essa densidade era ali de um por hectare há dez anos.



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1323681&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## Paulo H (9 Out 2010 às 23:19)

Penso que 5 coelhos bravos por ha, já é mais que bom. Mais que isso já é praga, se pensarmos que 1ha é como um quadrado com 100m de lado! Se existem por lá, tantos coelhos, deverá ser por falta de predadores.. No limite urbano de castelo branco assim como na zona industrial encontro com frequência coelhos bravos e até lebres, assim como perdizes! No limite do meu bairro há moradores que se queixavam há uns anos atrás de passagem de javalis pelas suas hortas. Para ver veados por aqui basta passar o rio ponsul em direcção a monforte da beira ou malpica do tejo, linha recta a 15km da cidade. Também observo na cidade bastantes aves de rapina (peneireiros, milhafres, águia de asa redonda ou de bonelli não as distingo bem). Existem ainda aves que passam pela cidade de manhã e ao fim da tarde, bandos de carraceiros - uma espécie de garça branca pequena. Se por aqui existe tal diversidade, porque não na malcata onde apenas restam uns 2 lugarejos com poucos habitantes?


----------



## belem (9 Out 2010 às 23:48)

Muito interessante o seu testemunho, PauloH.
Mas não me parece que exista uma correlação de elevada densidade de coelhos com falta de predadores. Aliás, pelo menos para o caso do lince-ibérico (espécie ainda presente na Malcata), em Andujar, por exemplo, não tem impacto directo na densidade de coelhos, que se mantém até bem elevada.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Out 2010 às 00:05)

Ou talvez haja raposas a menos.. Relativamente aos linces talvez hajam outras razões para que não prosperem como seria desejável, como sejam doenças naturais ou até indirectamente induzidas (já por aqui se falou da diabetes dos linces), outra razão poderá ser a já muito escassa diversidade genética (também é importante)!

Uma praga de coelhos só se combate com predadores naturais, ou caçando-os. Apenas por curiosidade, os coelhos já foram praga na austrália, foi necessária uma verdadeira batalha contra os coelhos.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2010 às 00:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Ou talvez haja raposas a menos.. Relativamente aos linces talvez hajam outras razões para que não prosperem como seria desejável, como sejam doenças naturais ou até indirectamente induzidas (já por aqui se falou da diabetes dos linces), outra razão poderá ser a já muito escassa diversidade genética (também é importante)!
> 
> Uma praga de coelhos só se combate com predadores naturais, ou caçando-os. Apenas por curiosidade, os coelhos já foram praga na austrália, foi necessária uma verdadeira batalha contra os coelhos.



E dessa batalha resultou uma doença gravíssima ( mixomatose) desenvolvida para combater a praga de coelhos na Austrália mas que acabou por chegar à Península Ibérica e colocar o coelho-bravo nativo e  toda a cadeia alimentar em colapso.
Onde há lince, há menos raposa, mangusto, gineto, gato-bravo e outros tantos pequenos predadores, porque o grande felino controla os seus números  sempre que tem a oportunidade.
Uma vez que o lince é um animal que mesmo em situação ideal não apresenta uma densidade elevada, dificilmente terá um efeito crucial no número de coelhos.
Normalmente até produz um aumento, pois elimina facilmente os animais mais fracos ou doentes, que poderiam contagiar ou propagar maus genes a outros.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Out 2010 às 00:20)

> *Estudo populacional do veado (Cervus elaphus L.) no Nordeste Transmontano*
> João Pedro
> Valente e Santos
> 2009
> ...



http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/Teses/2009001237


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Out 2010 às 00:26)

Ainda do mesmo estudo:



> Em Portugal, o veado ocorre em várias regiões do país, em diferentes tipos de regime (liberdade e cativeiro), embora as maiores populações deste cervídeo em estado selvagem se encontrem em áreas confinantes a Espanha, mais precisamente, nas zonas de Moura/Barrancos, Castelo Branco/Idanha-a-Nova e Bragança, existindo ainda uma população numerosa na região centro, na Serra da Lousã (Barroso e Rosa, 1999;Salazar, 2009; Vingada et al., in press).





> 5.5. Área de distribuição
> Segundo os dados apresentados por Rosa (2006), a área de distribuição do veado tem vindo a aumentar progressivamente no PNM, tendo-se verificado que, no período de uma década (1992-2002), a espécie expandiu a sua área de ocorrência em cerca de 15.500 ha (Figura 16).
> 
> Para o ano de 2008, os dados obtidos durante a realização dos percursos para identificação e registo de indícios de presença continuaram a confirmar a expansão geográfica da espécie na região. Os resultados alcançados permitem afirmar que o veado se encontra distribuído por uma área mínima equivalente a cerca de 31.125 ha. A área de distribuição confirmada para a espécie engloba grande parte da ZCN da Lombada e zonas localizadas mais a oeste, situadas nas freguesias de Baçal, Rabal, França, Carragosa e Meixedo (Figura 17). Comparando o valor actual com o valor apresentado por Rosa (2006) para o ano de 2002 (aproximadamente 24.000 ha), pode dizer-se que se verificou um incremento da área de distribuição deste cervídeo na ordem dos 30%. Muito provavelmente a expansão do veado na região continuará a ser uma realidade, uma vez que a constituição da paisagem parece oferecer boas condições de sobrevivência, devendo, no entanto, a referida expansão acontecer principalmente em áreas onde existe menor pressão humana.




Pensava que neste momento já estariam distribuídos por todo o parque, afinal ainda estão concentrados apenas na metade leste.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 22:48)

Seguindo a minha busca pelos veados de Portugal (isto soa muito mal se dito por um brasileiro ), encontrei algumas boas referências.

Parece que a população da serra da Lousã (apesar de já ser caçada) está a expandir-se para leste, o que significa estar cada vez mais próxima da serra da Estrela 

Um exemplo de 2008, apesar de não ser muito cientifico:



> A noite de *Arganil*, pródiga que é em acontecimentos, registou na noite de 20 de Outubro, sábado, um acontecimento inesperado.
> A passear-se pela avenida andou, calculamos nós que terrivelmente impressionado, um animal raro na vila, nem mais nem menos do que um veado.
> O animal, de quatro patas, deve ter vindo da Serra da Lousã até Arganil passear e foi também visto perto do Nova Vaga. Minutos depois da aparição, eram aos magotes os carros com fotógrafos de pijama à procura para disparar a máquina contra o animal.
> Mas ninguém o viu mais.
> ...


http://arganil.blogspot.com/2007/10/algum-viu-o-veado.html


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Out 2010 às 23:00)

Em relação à zona do Gerês, encontrei no site da câmara de Cabeceiras de Basto esta referencia



> Encontra-se, ainda, instituída na área de Moinhos de Rei, uma reserva de caça integral, com uma área aproximada de 200 hectares, que inclui um posto de fomento cinegético, local onde se procede à criação de perdizes e coelhos, e um cercado de veados. *O cercado de veados foi construído em 1990, com o objectivo de fomentar a reintrodução do veado na Serra da Cabreira*


http://www.cm-cabeceiras-basto.pt/145


Devem ter desistido da ideia, passados estes anos todos não se encontram nenhuns sinais que andem veados em estado selvagem na serra da Cabreira ou em qualquer outro local perto do parque do Peneda-Gerês


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 17:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> Seguindo a minha busca pelos veados de Portugal (isto soa muito mal se dito por um brasileiro ), encontrei algumas boas referências.
> 
> Parece que a população da serra da Lousã (apesar de já ser caçada) está a expandir-se para leste, o que significa estar cada vez mais próxima da serra da Estrela



A semana passada fiz uma viagem de avião que voou sempre ao lado da "cordilheira" que vai desde a serra da Lousã até à serra da Estrela. Realmente todas essas serras fazem parte da mesma cordilheira.

Claro que lá de cima era um bocado difícil perceber por que serras é que estava a passar (a serra da Estrela era a única óbvia ). Mas foi fácil de perceber que toda aquela zona forma uma continuo de vários km quadrados que pode manter uma boa população de fauna selvagem.

Realmente é apenas uma questão de tempo até termos os corços e veados da Lousã a ocupar todas aquelas serras do centro de Portugal. Para quando lobos?


----------



## belem (19 Out 2010 às 20:16)

Seattle92 disse:


> A semana passada fiz uma viagem de avião que voou sempre ao lado da "cordilheira" que vai desde a serra da Lousã até à serra da Estrela. Realmente todas essas serras fazem parte da mesma cordilheira.
> 
> Claro que lá de cima era um bocado difícil perceber por que serras é que estava a passar (a serra da Estrela era a única óbvia ). Mas foi fácil de perceber que toda aquela zona forma uma continuo de vários km quadrados que pode manter uma boa população de fauna selvagem.
> 
> Realmente é apenas uma questão de tempo até termos os corços e veados da Lousã a ocupar todas aquelas serras do centro de Portugal. Para quando lobos?



Excelente essa reportagem! 
Quanto aos lobos logo se vê...
Eu ainda não tomei muita atenção em relação à população de lobos do Sul do Douro, mas vou começar a estar mais atento.


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Sei que existem lobos na zona raiana do concelho do Sabugal, nomeadamente junto á Serra das Mesas (serra onde nasce o rio Côa) tendo ocorrido um ataque há não muitos meses de um lobo ao rebanho de um pastor não me recordo se em Vale de Espinho ou nos Fóios.

Quanto á presença de veados naquela zona, sei de um acidente também á relativamente pouco tempo na zona de Caria (Belmonte). Um veado atravessou-se na estrada e um carro atropelou-o tendo a viatura ficado bastante amolgada.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 22:51)

DRC disse:


> Sei que existem lobos na zona raiana do concelho do Sabugal, nomeadamente junto á Serra das Mesas (serra onde nasce o rio Côa) tendo ocorrido um ataque há não muitos meses de um lobo ao rebanho de um pastor não me recordo se em Vale de Espinho ou nos Fóios.
> 
> Quanto á presença de veados naquela zona, sei de um acidente também á relativamente pouco tempo na zona de Caria (Belmonte). Um veado atravessou-se na estrada e um carro atropelou-o tendo a viatura ficado bastante amolgada.



Belas notícias DRC 

Caria fica já na base da serra da Estrela, mas seria mesmo um veado ou apenas um corço? Sei de uma reintrodução de corços na Caria, mas desconhecia que já por lá andavam veados. Melhor assim


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2010 às 10:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Belas notícias DRC
> 
> Caria fica já na base da serra da Estrela, mas seria mesmo um veado ou apenas um corço? Sei de uma reintrodução de corços na Caria, mas desconhecia que já por lá andavam veados. Melhor assim



Pelo que me disseram foi mesmo um veado.
O acidente ocorreu na estrada que liga Caria ao Sabugal (não muito longe da localidade cariense numa zona de vegetação relativamente densa).


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Sim, é bem capaz de ter sido. Afinal em Penamacor e na Malcata já começam a ser mais numerosos (apesar de não tanto como os corços).

Nessa zona a A23 tem muitos viadutos ou túneis, ou forma mesmo uma barreira difícil de passar? Neste momento as autoestradas são um dos principais factores de isolamento das populações selvagens de diferentes espécies.


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2010 às 11:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, é bem capaz de ter sido. Afinal em Penamacor e na Malcata já começam a ser mais numerosos (apesar de não tanto como os corços).
> 
> Nessa zona a A23 tem muitos viadutos ou túneis, ou forma mesmo uma barreira difícil de passar? Neste momento as autoestradas são um dos principais factores de isolamento das populações selvagens de diferentes espécies.



De acordo com o que me disseram o veado saltou para a estrada na estrada municipal, mas muito perto de zonas habitadas, julgo que foi perto da vila de Caria ou de alguma pequena quinta.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 21:39)

Bem, com tanta informação já recolhida... o passo seguinte foi transformar todos estes dados num mapa de Portugal onde fica visível a distribuição do Veado no nosso país.

Um mapa do género do que temos visto sobre a distribuição dos diferentes animais em Espanha.

Agora é uma questão de se ir actualizando à medida que se encontrem mais zonas onde o bicho apareça. 

Já que o ICNB ou o Ministério do Ambiente não é capaz de fazer uma compilação deste género (mas bastante mais cientifica)... temos de ser nós a pôr as mãos na massa.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Out 2010 às 21:40)

Distribuição do Veado-Vermelho em Portugal (2010)







PS: Este mapa não é (nem é suposto ser) um registo cientifico, mas apenas uma compilação de vários relatos (estudos, artigos, notícias) sobre a existência de veados em estado selvagem no nosso país. De fora ficaram zonas cercadas (herdades, quintas, tapadas,...)


----------



## belem (26 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Muito bom!


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

> Veados aparecem mortos na zona da Lombada
> 
> Já apareceram três veados mortos na área da Zona Nacional de Caça da Lombada. A unidade de gestão florestal está a apurar as causas
> A população de Guadramil queixa-se que vários veados têm aparecido mortos em terrenos das imediações da aldeia inserida no perímetro do Parque Natural de Montesinho (PNM).
> ...




Má notícia. Seja por doença, seja porque já começarem a ser perseguidos com veneno.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> Má notícia. Seja por doença, seja porque já começarem a ser perseguidos com veneno.



Essa situação já tem algum tempo.
Em Culebra acontece o mesmo.

http://www.publico.es/ciencias/332461/identificado-el-culpable-de-la-peste-de-los-ciervos


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Majestoso na serra da Lousã





http://armindoalves.blogspot.com/2010_02_01_archive.html


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

Bom projecto de introdução de veados no Parque de Natureza de Noudar em Barrancos. 

Mais que uma introdução, é mais um reforço de população, já que a espécie já se encontrava por esses lados. 

Todo o projecto do parque de Noudar é muito interessante. Uma boa forma de proteger a natureza e continuar com as actividades agrícolas tradicionais.


http://www.parquenoudar.com/pt/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=197


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

> Cervus elaphus
> A caça ao veado encontra-se praticamente ausente da economia das populações tardo romanas desta região do Douro [Vila Nova de Foz Côa], atestando-se apenas por alguns ossos dispersos o que impossibilita as interpretações da verdadeira importância deste taxon. Este aspecto contrasta com o panorama do Sul de Portugal, como na villa de Torre de Palma (Monforte) onde os animais caçados assumem a significativa percentagem de 27% (17,2 % de veado) (MacKinnon, 1999-2000) e Quinta das Longas (Elvas) onde só os restos de veado constituem 19,13% (Cardoso & Detry, 2005). Na Ilha do Pessegueiro, embora se reporte a um porto romano, logo com vivências humanas diferentes das de uma villa, a caça ao veado é particularmente importante sendo efectivamente interpretada como a base da subsistência (Cardoso, 1993).
> 
> A redução da frequência dos veados no registo arqueológico foi registada na Alcáçova de Santarém, a partir da Idade do Ferro, acentuando-se em período islâmico. Este facto foi interpretado como resultado das alterações de carácter ambiental como consequência da desflorestação que a pressão demográfica terá causado (Davis, 2006).


http://www.nia-era.org/index2.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_view&gid=40


Temos falado da distribuição actual do veado no nosso país, mas também é engraçado ver como era a situação há 2 mil anos atrás.

Parece que já nesta altura este animal seria mais abundante no sul do país, nomeadamente no Alentejo (onde agora está a voltar em força). 

Pelo contrário o corço, outro cervideo da nossa fauna, sempre deve ter sido mais abundante no norte o país, em zonas com florestas mais densas.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

> Agora percebo porque é que tem aparecido veados nas zonas do Torrão... Inclusivé porque é que um amigo espetou-se contra um veado a chegar ao Torrão e teve um prejuizo de 15000€. O veado seguiu o seu rumo.





> e sei que na zona existe alguns cervididos até mesmo noutras propriedades abertas , cervidios estes que teem fujido de S. bento





> nas zonas circundantes a h.da figueirinha existem gamos,os que fogem de s.bento são veados





> Desde que há uns anos (+/- 10) atrás, alguém, farto de imposições e de ter que pagar ao estado taxas absurdas pelo fomento e incremento da criação de Veados naquela zona, arreou a vedação que os continha, que é fácil de verificar a presença deles na região, e de gamos igualmente, e não me estou a referir a S. Bento, como será fácil de constatar.
> 
> Se bem que, de Gamos e Gamelas ou Damas, a presença é bastante mais antiga, dali até Avis, diria mesmo que nunca deixaram de existir, conheço mesmo, ali bem ao lado, um núcleo, de alguém que sempre os criou, e continua a criar, em regime fechado, pelo único prazer de os poder ver e admirar a cada dia, e quando a lotação do cercado é excedentária... abre o portão e deixa sair uns quantos, cuidando sempre de que saia a correlação correcta de Machos e Fêmeas, assim que, o "fenómeno" da respectiva existência, nem é estranho, nem novidade, pena é que não seja gerido nem melhorado.




Num forum de caça encontrei alguns testemunhos que explicam uma das razões para a recolonização do Alentejo por veados, estar a ocorrer de uma forma tão rápida.

O facto da burocracia do estado ser tão grande faz com que algumas coisas sejam feitas de uma forma pouco legal e com pouco controlo.

A questão é capaz de não ser assim tão grave, se os animais que são libertados forem portugueses, ou no caso de serem importados, terem passado pelo controlo necessário.

Mas mesmo assim, claro que seria bem melhor se estas "largadas" fossem feitas de uma forma legal e controlada, com a coordenação do ICNB.


Neste caso está-se a falar uma zona do conselho de Alcácer do Sal na freguesia do Torrão. Alguns km mais abaixo na zona de Figueira dos Cavaleiros também já é possível caça-los na zona de caça municipal. Possivelmente a população é a mesma. 

Tenho de actualizar o mapa


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Vendo a lista de zonas de caça municipal que autorizam o abate de veados (áreas abertas), no site do ministério da agricultura, encontrei muitas outras áreas onde esta espécie já ocorre.

Por exemplo a população da serra da Lousã tem se espalhado bastante pela área. A oeste já está perto da zona de Pombal e a leste já passa muito a Pampilhosa da Serra e já entra no distrito de Castelo Branco (mesmo ás portas da serra da Estrela)

A população do parque do Tejo Internacional e do parque de São Mamede, também se tem espalhado bastante para oeste e já chega pelo menos à fronteira com o distrito de Santarém, na zona de Mação/Gavião.

Mais para baixo, também já não é apenas na zona de fronteira com Espanha que a espécie se mantém. No lado esquerdo do Guadiana, Portel é um exemplo onde já se encontram estes animais.


Isto tudo assumindo que o Ministério da Agricultura apenas autoriza caça de veados em zonas onde a população existe e já apresenta um número considerável. 
Acredito que sim, até porque no caso da Lousã, as primeiras autorizações de caça só foram dadas cerca de 10 anos depois das primeiras reintroduções e depois de muita pressão em relação à suposta grande densidade que a população já apresentava.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Mapa actualizado:


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2010 às 21:00)

> *Veado ibérico em risco de poluição genética*
> 
> Possibilidade de contaminação do cervídeo está a ser estudada por parceria ibérica
> 2010-12-03
> ...


http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=46320&op=all


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Pois pois, deve pensar que é fácil


----------



## Brigantia (26 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Aqui fica um vídeo de 2006 de Montesinho. Veados e neve, que bela mistura


Algumas notícias sobre a melhor época para avistar veados, a brama.




http://www.jornalnordeste.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=335&id=14656&idSeccao=3014&Action=noticia

http://www.jornalnordeste.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=89&id=2914&idSeccao=774&Action=noticia


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

Belas imagens Brigantia. 


Quanto aos links, fico muito satisfeito em notar que já começam a haver iniciativas que aproveitam a riqueza natural do parque. Espero que iniciativas como esta se tornem cada vez mais relevantes. Até para as populações locais, é importante que a preservação da natureza também lhes dê alguns benefícios económicos, e o turismo é uma boa maneira de isso acontecer.




> “É o passeio anual que fazemos, a que chamamos Passeio da Brama, porque é a época em que os veados acasalam e andam em despique pelas fêmeas, tudo isto se passa na zona nacional de caça da Lombada, com uma extensão de 20 mil hectares e vegetação rasteira e no habitat destes animais”, explicou o presidente da Associação Montesinho Vivo, Telmo Cadavez.
> Naquela zona estima-se que existam cerca de 300 exemplares


http://www.jornalnordeste.com/notici...Action=noticia

Será que estes 300 exemplares se referem unicamente à zona de caça da Lombada? Mesmo assim, 20 mil hectares é uma área muito grande. Tantos anos depois de aparecimento destes animais no Montesinho, já se estaria à espera de uma população bem maior que 300 veados.


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Boas notícias!!! 

Encontrei pela primeira vez uma referência oficial à existência desta espécie no nosso parque nacional.

No Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Alto Minho (2006), está a indicação da existência escassa de veados no concelho de Arcos de Valdevez. Suponho que se estejam a referir ao parque da Peneda. 

Recentemente também tinha lido descrições de algumas observações de veados feitas por guardas do parque. Estas aconteceram ao longo desta década em zonas mais para o lado do Gêres (Covide, fronteira de Portela do Homem e mata do Cabril).

Pelo que percebi estas observações são muito esporádicas e espaçadas no tempo, o que leva a concluir que o parque ainda não terá uma população muito estável, nem numerosa de veados. Um estudo de 2004 indica que estes animais serão provenientes da parte galega do Xurês, onde existe um cercado (Santa Eufémia) e têm sido feitas algumas reintroduções.

Basicamente está-se a passar com os veados o mesmo que aconteceu com a  Cabra Montês. Uma questão interessante seria perceber porque é que a expansão do veado no PNPG está a ocorrer de uma forma tão lenta (ao contrário do que aconteceu com as cabras montês). A primeira observação terá sido feita em 2001 e passados 10 anos continuamos a não ter no site oficial do PNPG a indicação dos veados como parte da fauna do parque.

Possíveis diferenças entre estes dois acontecimentos: 
- Talvez a espécie seja mais furtiva e não tão fácil de observar. Temos visto vídeos e fotos de grandes "rebanhos" de cabras montês em zonas de fácil visibilidade (penedos nos topos das serras), talvez os veados andem mais isolados em zonas de maior floresta. 
- O ritmo de reprodução também pode ser diferente entre as duas espécies. 
- O veado pode ser frequentemente vitima de caça furtiva. 
- O veado pode sofrer maior predação por parte dos lobos do parque (talvez apareça mais pelos seus territórios).


Apesar da fraca e tremida expansão do veado no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês, é uma uma boa notícia saber que o nosso maior cervídeo já anda pelo nosso mais importante parque. Esperemos que seja por muito tempo, apesar das indicações ainda não nos poderem deixar muito descansados. 
ICNB que tal um reforço da população de veados no PNPG????


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2011 às 00:11)

Pois, bem me pareceu que tinha visto fêmeas de veado-vermelho, na Mata da Albergaria. 
Só que achei inoportuno colocar essa informação logo aqui e deixei que houvesse confirmação disso mesmo.


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

A sério? Podias ter dito 

Então e foi há muito tempo?


Qual é a tua opinião sobre o ritmo de expansão desta espécie no PNPG. Tendo os primeiros animais aparecido mais ou menos ao mesmo tempo que as primeiras cabras montês, porque é que dez anos depois o veado ainda está tão "escondido" e em tão pequeno número?


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> A sério? Podias ter dito
> 
> Então e foi há muito tempo?
> 
> ...



Não, não foi há muito tempo.
Foi em Julho de 2006. 
Quanto ao resto, não sei.


----------



## lreis (4 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

Seattle92 disse:


> Em relação à zona do Gerês, encontrei no site da câmara de Cabeceiras de Basto esta referencia
> 
> 
> http://www.cm-cabeceiras-basto.pt/145
> ...



Seattle, relativamente a esta informação, posso confirmar-te que o cercado da Serra da Cabreira foi criado pelos ex-Serviços Florestais. A população manteve-se no cercado até meados dessa década e aparentemente uma parte significativa da mesma saiu desse cercado, por razões que desconheço (deliberadamente?).

Essa população passou a deambular entre os limites das Covas do Barroso (Boticas) e os limites do concelho de Vieira do Minho.
Consegui, no entanto, confirmar que houve muito furtivismo. De tal forma, que não existem registos de observações a partir do ano 2000 (mais coisa, menos coisa).

Este desenvolvimento realça bem o grau do furtivismo em Portugal e como pode limitar o desenvolvimento de algumas populações animais, quando tinha condições naturais muito interessantes. Tinha, por exemplo, zonas de refúgio com extensão em áreas florestadas com dimensão assinalável (a zona entre o Salto, Montalegre e o vale do Tâmega, era até há pouco tempo a maior área contínua de povoamentos de resinosas de alto-fuste, essencialmente de altitude mas também Pb, no interior de Portugal).


----------



## lreis (5 Fev 2011 às 00:30)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mapa actualizado:


Seattle, 
Esta síntese cartográfica está, à semelhança da do Corço, muito boa.
Faço os seguintes comentários, para além do acrescento/referência a Viana do Castelo/Arcos de Valdevez, já feita por vós em comentário anterior:

- Bragança - de acordo com os meus registos, o limite Poente da presença de Veado no PNM, vai até ao concelho de Vinhais, aparecendo já na parte Nascente da Serra da Corôa.
Não percebo se o mapa refere a presença na Serra da Nogueira. A presença de veados nesta serra, de aparentemente tão escassa, não se consegue explicar na plenitude. No entanto, de vez quando, parece que ainda vão surgindo na parte Norte da serra.
O Dan consegue acrescentar informação relativamente a isto?

- Portalegre - Parece-me excessiva a extensão para o interior do distrito uma vez que não possuo qualquer informação nesse sentido. Têm informações da presença em liberdade em concelhos como Crato e vizinhos? 

- Faro - Obtive registos de obervações há 3 ou 4 anos nos concelhos de Aljezur e Vila do Bispo, donde a mancha no Algarve se pode prolongar um pouco mais para Poente.

Abraços


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2011 às 16:09)

lreis disse:


> Seattle, relativamente a esta informação, posso confirmar-te que o cercado da Serra da Cabreira foi criado pelos ex-Serviços Florestais. A população manteve-se no cercado até meados dessa década e aparentemente uma parte significativa da mesma saiu desse cercado, por razões que desconheço (deliberadamente?).
> 
> Essa população passou a deambular entre os limites das Covas do Barroso (Boticas) e os limites do concelho de Vieira do Minho.
> Consegui, no entanto, confirmar que houve muito furtivismo. De tal forma, que não existem registos de observações a partir do ano 2000 (mais coisa, menos coisa).



É uma grande pena se essa população não vingou. Principalmente se a causa para isso foi o furtivismo 

No entanto não deixa de ser estranho as referencias a populações de veados feitas no PROF do Vale do Tâmega.

http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...s/resolveuid/c3dbf8f604475d1bbd5bf4e6e23ee2d2

O relatório é já de 2006 e indica a presença de veados não só no concelho de Cabeceiras de Basto, mas também em Ribeira da Pena, Mondim de Basto e até Amarante, dando a impressão que a espécie já existe para os lados do parque do Alvão.

Parece um pouco estranho que os serviços do ministério dêem esta indicação, sem existirem observações recentes nos quatro concelhos indicados. 

Por outro lado ainda a semana passada li um estudo sobre as alcateias de lobos do Alvão e a sua dieta e não há qualquer referência à existência de veados na zona.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

lreis disse:


> Seattle,
> Esta síntese cartográfica está, à semelhança da do Corço, muito boa.
> Faço os seguintes comentários, para além do acrescento/referência a Viana do Castelo/Arcos de Valdevez, já feita por vós em comentário anterior:



Obrigado, tenho de fazer uma actualização 



lreis disse:


> - Bragança - de acordo com os meus registos, o limite Poente da presença de Veado no PNM, vai até ao concelho de Vinhais, aparecendo já na parte Nascente da Serra da Corôa.
> Não percebo se o mapa refere a presença na Serra da Nogueira. A presença de veados nesta serra, de aparentemente tão escassa, não se consegue explicar na plenitude. No entanto, de vez quando, parece que ainda vão surgindo na parte Norte da serra.
> O Dan consegue acrescentar informação relativamente a isto?



Em Bragança apenas tentei mostrar a zona Poente no Montesinho (norte e este da cidade de Bragança), já que o último estudo que encontrei (2009) apenas referia essa zona (http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/Teses/2009001237).

Bom saber que já aparecem por Vinhais e se calhar pela Serra da Nogueira.



lreis disse:


> - Portalegre - Parece-me excessiva a extensão para o interior do distrito uma vez que não possuo qualquer informação nesse sentido. Têm informações da presença em liberdade em concelhos como Crato e vizinhos?



Se calhar exagerei um bocado nesta zona 

Mas realmente fui encontrando algumas referências na net à presença de animais em liberdade em algumas dessas zonas (por exemplo na zona do Crato e Ponte de Sôr), mas podem efectivamente ser informações erradas, já que por toda essa zona existem várias herdades e coutadas onde existem animais, mas em zonas cercadas.

Uma informação mais oficial é da zona de Gavião/Mação, onde existe autorização de abate na zona de caça municipal que não é um espaço cercado. Pelo menos na zona do Tejo, a espécie já se encontra bastante para oeste, entrando já no distrito de Santarém.



lreis disse:


> - Faro - Obtive registos de observações há 3 ou 4 anos nos concelhos de Aljezur e Vila do Bispo, donde a mancha no Algarve se pode prolongar um pouco mais para Poente.



Por acaso nesta zona também já tenho mais alguma informação. Parece que a distribuição também já se encontra mais para noroeste, na costa Alentejana (zona de Odeceixe).


----------



## lreis (9 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Seattle92 disse:


> É uma grande pena se essa população não vingou. Principalmente se a causa para isso foi o furtivismo
> 
> No entanto não deixa de ser estranho as referencias a populações de veados feitas no PROF do Vale do Tâmega.
> 
> ...



Relativamente à citação de Cabeceiras de Basto, eu acho que decorre da situação que referi e como provavelmente existe alguma indefinição como classificar a sua presença, na dúvida, optaram pela confirmação.

Relativamente aos outros 3 concelhos, acho que já é uma situação que configura um erro porque nunca ouvi a existência de veados nessa zona, nem sei de onde pode vir essa referência. Aliás, tenho até discutido com várias colegas florestais locais sobre a viabilidade da existência de uma população na região, sem nunca ter sido referida qualquer referência à existência de uma reintrodução no passado de exemplares desta espécie.


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 16:47)

lreis disse:


> Relativamente à citação de Cabeceiras de Basto, eu acho que decorre da situação que referi e como provavelmente existe alguma indefinição como classificar a sua presença, na dúvida, optaram pela confirmação.
> 
> Relativamente aos outros 3 concelhos, acho que já é uma situação que configura um erro porque nunca ouvi a existência de veados nessa zona, nem sei de onde pode vir essa referência. Aliás, tenho até discutido com várias colegas florestais locais sobre a viabilidade da existência de uma população na região, sem nunca ter sido referida qualquer referência à existência de uma reintrodução no passado de exemplares desta espécie.





lreis disse:


> Essa população passou a deambular entre os limites das Covas do Barroso (Boticas) e os limites do concelho de Vieira do Minho.



Pois, realmente é estranho. 

Mas tendo existido uma população entre Vieira do Minho e Boticas e não havendo 100% de certeza da extinção regional, até se aceita a referência aos concelhos de Cabeceiras de Basto e Ribeira de Pena. Já Mondim de Basto e principalmente Amarante não tem grande explicação.

Seja como for, o que é pena nisto tudo é que essa população tenha desaparecido


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

Aqui vai um update ao mapa de distribuição com os últimos dados que temos discutido:


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

Em relação ao mapa anterior:

1º Acrescentei uma pequena mancha no Gerês. Ainda parece ser uma população bastante pequena, mas ao longo da década têm acontecido algumas observações esporádicas em algumas zonas do parque.

2º Estendi a mancha do Montesinho para o concelho de Vinhais para abranger a serra da Coroa. 

3º Estendi a mancha do Algarve para oeste para abranger as zonas de Vila do Bispo, Aljezur e Odeceixe.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2011 às 17:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> Em relação ao mapa anterior:
> 
> 1º Acrescentei uma pequena mancha no Gerês. Ainda parece ser uma população bastante pequena, mas ao longo da década têm acontecido algumas observações esporádicas em algumas zonas do parque.
> 
> ...



Boas, um professor meu disse-me à poucas semanas que têm sido observados alguns veados recentemente na Serra da Nogueira, e também alguns excrementos que indicam a sua presença, é possível que a população de veados do Nordeste se esteja a expandir par Sul


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Fev 2011 às 18:46)

^^

Boa notícia. O lreis também já tinha dado algumas indicações nesse sentido. Fica para a próxima actualização


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

MSantos disse:


> Boas um professor meu disse me à poucas semanas que têm sido observados alguns veados recentemente Serra da Nogueira, também alguns excrementos que indicam a sua presença, é possível que a população de veados do Nordeste se esteja a expandir par Sul



São boas noticias. Não tinha conhecimento de veados na Nogueira. Ainda um dia destes perguntei a algumas pessoas sobre a presença de veados numa das aldeias da vertente oeste da serra, mas não tinham conhecimento de nada. Já sobre o corço a história é bem diferente, estes animais parecem ser bastante vulgares por aquelas paragens.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

Parece que a distribuição no Alentejo é bem maior do que pensávamos.



> *Veado ibérico chega ao Litoral e começa a destruir a floresta*
> 
> Os produtores florestais da região andam com os nervos em franja por causa o veado ibérico. A espécie, considerada como a ‘cabra selvagem’, foi introduzida nas reservas de caça e agora os estragos estão fora de controlo.
> 
> ...


http://www.smjornal.publ.pt/files/smj_15_jan_2011.pdf


Tenho uma ideia para resolver a situação. Ponham lá lobos 


Já tinha encontrado referências sobre veados selvagens na zona de Alcácer. Agora desde a península de Setúbal até Sines, parece-me um bocado exagerado. Deve ser gente  já a fazer-se aos subsídios


----------



## lreis (13 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Seattle92 disse:


> Parece que a distribuição no Alentejo é bem maior do que pensávamos.
> 
> 
> http://www.smjornal.publ.pt/files/smj_15_jan_2011.pdf
> ...



Também se me afigura muito exagerada.
Não tenho indicações neste sentido. 
Acredito até que a maioria destes veados possam vir de algumas zonas de caça turísticas (e dos seus cercados) e que por via de se terem escapado possam a estar a constituir-se em núcleos populacionais em expansão. Mas dai a falar-se de uma mancha de Montijo a Sines, é obra.

A questão dos subsídios/pagamento de prejuizos aqui não se põe da mesma forma que na Lousã, Silves ou em outras regiões onde foi o Estado que os introduziu. Aqui, foram "libertações privadas" e o Estado não as encara da mesma forma.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

O facto de não haver direito a nenhum subsidio não evita que venham logo para a imprensa queixar-se de prejuízos do veado, mesmo onde ele nem sequer existe 


Mas realmente seria interessante saber onde é que estes problemas têm ocorrido, porque falar de Montijo até Sines é manifestamente exagerado.

Pelo menos na zona de Alcácer do Sal já tínhamos indicações disso.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Para os lados de Moura






Por Armando Caldas
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8793530@N03/5474380375/lightbox/


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 19:25)

Há qualquer coisa diferente nesses veados...
Serão a subespécie ibérica?


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Fev 2011 às 19:41)

Não sei.

No outro dia meti aqui um texto sobre a "poluição genética" que há nos veados em Portugal, nomeadamente devido a reintroduções feitas com animais importados da Escócia. Não sei se será o caso.


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> Não sei.
> 
> No outro dia meti aqui um texto sobre a "poluição genética" que há nos veados em Portugal, nomeadamente devido a reintroduções feitas com animais importados da Escócia. Não sei se será o caso.



Em Portugal ainda há populações de veado vermelho ibérico ( Cervus elaphus hispanus), sobretudo no Sul do país.
Têm-me dito que é importante preservar a sua identidade genética ( o que é compreensível).


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

Seattle92 disse:


> Para os lados de Moura
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Este sim, parece-me um veado-vermelho normal.
Esta foto é  da Lousã.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

MSantos disse:


> Boas, um professor meu disse-me à poucas semanas que têm sido observados alguns veados recentemente na Serra da Nogueira, e também alguns excrementos que indicam a sua presença, é possível que a população de veados do Nordeste se esteja a expandir par Sul



Pelos visto mais a sul ainda que a serra da Nogueira 



> Entretanto, a azáfama quotidiana conduziu, de novo, os ditos Cervus elaphus ao esquecimento. Até ter surgido um espécime perto da minha segunda terra, a já tão celebrada por mim Lamas! É verdade! No pretérito dia 12, Manuel Cardoso, o macedense autor que deu "um tiro na bruma" fantástico e revelou um magnífico "segredo da fonte queimada", registou, para a posteridade, um exemplar que pesará duas vezes e meia mais que eu e terá um quarto da minha idade. Nada mais, nada menos, que perto da sua habitação, lá para os lados de "entre *Lamas e Latães*"


http://masaedo.blogspot.com/2009/10/coutada-transmontana.html





http://masaedo.blogspot.com/2009/10/anormalidades-macedenses.html

Olhem que belo exemplar a passear ali pouco acima de Macedo de Cavaleiros em Outubro de 2009

Deve estar ali atrás de castanhas


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2011 às 23:51)

belem disse:


> Este sim, parece-me um veado-vermelho normal.
> Esta foto é  da Lousã.



Qual a diferença?


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

Talvez a cor do pelo!?!?

Mas isso pode ter a ver com a própria luz das fotos, ou até com a altura do ano. 

Tem de ser o Belem a explicar as suas dúvidas


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

Após ter questionado umas dezenas de caçadores, uma boa parte referiu terem visualizado a presença de veados e corços nos concelhos de Alvaiazare e Ansião.


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

^^

Fixe 

Qualquer dia estão na parque natural da serra de Aire


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Fixe
> 
> Qualquer dia estão na parque natural da serra de Aire



Não sei se será qualquer dia.

Um dos caçadores referiu que viu um corço numa batida em Alvaiazere há 3 anos atrás.


----------



## lreis (2 Mar 2011 às 10:45)

Lousano disse:


> Não sei se será qualquer dia.
> 
> Um dos caçadores referiu que viu um corço numa batida em Alvaiazere há 3 anos atrás.



Quer esta informação quer as que surgiram na conferência do corço são  bastantes interessantes, porque apontam no sentido da expansão destas 2 espécies, partir do maciço da Lousã, se está confirmar actualmente mais para Sul e Poente do que para Norte e Nascente.
Se a zona do Pinhal Interior Sul (Oleiros, Pedrogão, Sertã etc.) são zonas muitos desertificadas (humana, etc.), já os concelhos de Ansíão e Alvaiázere parecem-me ser diferentes neste contexto social e ecológico.
Vai ser interessante perceber até onde esta expansão vai ocorrer e a que ritmo se pautará.


----------



## lreis (4 Mar 2011 às 17:24)

lreis disse:


> Quer esta informação quer as que surgiram na conferência do corço são  bastantes interessantes, porque apontam no sentido da expansão destas 2 espécies, partir do maciço da Lousã, se está confirmar actualmente mais para Sul e Poente do que para Norte e Nascente.
> Se a zona do Pinhal Interior Sul (Oleiros, Pedrogão, Sertã etc.) são zonas muitos desertificadas (humana, etc.), já os concelhos de Ansíão e Alvaiázere parecem-me ser diferentes neste contexto social e ecológico.
> Vai ser interessante perceber até onde esta expansão vai ocorrer e a que ritmo se pautará.



A referência à presença de veado a Sul da Serra da Nogueira é interessante por diversas circunstâncias:
- a presença de veado na zona de Bragança tem tido aparentemente uma expansão que considero lenta nos últimos 20 anos (se a compararmos com outras áreas do país), havendo referências consideradas pontuais a observações na Serra da Nogueira e arredores. Aliás, parece-me que devia ser algo merecedor de alguma reflexão técnico-científica a razão porque isto tem aparentemente vindo a acontecer, se não tiver ainda sido feita.
Certamente que a presença de alcateias dinâmicas deverá estar ligada a isto mas interrego-me que mais razões podem estar subjacentes a esta a avaliação para a região.
- nos últimos tempos, ocorrem referências à presença de veado a sul da referida Serra, aparentando ter ocorrido uma "ultrapassagem" desta região montanhosa, para além de uma eventual "colonização" mais permanente da zona.
- Interrogo-me agora até onde irá esta expansão para Sul.
Nas próximidades desta área existem pelo menos dois territórios que podem também tornar-se refúgios para o veado: a Serra de Bornes e Monte Morais.
É claro que para ambos têm a cidade de Macedo e a barragem do Azibo pelo meio, que não deixam de ser obstáculos a ultrapassar.
A Serra de Bornes tem a presença de formações florestais que poderão ser interessantes para o veado: povoamentos de castanheiro e outras folhosas, entrecortados com áreas de pseudotsuga e pinheiro larício, entre outros (como aliás, também acontece na Serra da Nogueira, para além do carvalhal negral)
Monte Morais apresenta também áreas do agrado do veado, de pendor mais mediterrânico; povoamentos de sobro e azinho, entrecortados por áreas de matagal.
Em termos de hipóteses, o veado pode expandir-se para esta área, para outras (a nascente ou poente), como pode até não se observar mais nada nos próximos tempos.
Têm palpites para esta matéria?


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

lreis disse:


> - a presença de veado na zona de Bragança tem tido aparentemente uma expansão que considero lenta nos últimos 20 anos (se a compararmos com outras áreas do país), havendo referências consideradas pontuais a observações na Serra da Nogueira e arredores. Aliás, parece-me que devia ser algo merecedor de alguma reflexão técnico-científica a razão porque isto tem aparentemente vindo a acontecer, se não tiver ainda sido feita.
> Certamente que a presença de alcateias dinâmicas deverá estar ligada a isto mas interrego-me que mais razões podem estar subjacentes a esta a avaliação para a região.



Bem, diria que se nota de uma maneira bastante flagrante a diferença de velocidade da expansão de veados a norte do Douro e a sul do Douro.

O Montesinho tem uma das populações mais antigas de veados do nosso país e a verdade é que durante estas 2/3 décadas a população não tem aumentado de uma forma muito relevante.

O Gerês parece ser um exemplo ainda mais flagrante. As primeiras observações já foram feitas há cerca de 10 anos e possivelmente ainda neste momento não temos uma verdadeira população de veados residentes, mas apenas alguns animais que vagueiam entre Portugal e a Galiza.


A sul do Douro a situação é completamente diferente. Há observações de veados um pouco por todo o Alentejo, a população da Lousã tem-se expandido de uma forma bastante consistente, na serras Algarvias tem acontecido o mesmo, assim como na zona da Idanha/Castelo Branco.


Onde estará então a diferença? 
A caça oficial? a caça furtiva? as várias reintroduções? as populações espanholas? os lobos?

Talvez seja um pouco de todas. 

Mas possivelmente há duas razões principais para esta disparidade:

1- Possivelmente muitos do animais do Alentejo/Beira Baixa têm origem em coutadas privadas de onde acabam por sair (coisa que não acontecerá no norte). Existem muitas quintas/herdades/coutadas com veados no centro/sul do país (assim como na Estremadura e Andaluzia perto da fronteira).

2- Populações estáveis de lobos devem ter uma grande influência na manutenção de um número controlado de veados tanto no Montesinho como no Gerês. Situação que obviamente não acontece no resto do país.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

lreis disse:


> - Interrogo-me agora até onde irá esta expansão para Sul.
> Nas próximidades desta área existem pelo menos dois territórios que podem também tornar-se refúgios para o veado: a Serra de Bornes e Monte Morais.



Na verdade já há algumas referências sobre veados nas serra de Bornes. Não sei é se são fiáveis.

Por exemplo os sites das juntas de freguesia de algumas localidades da zona, indicam o veado como fazendo parte de fauna (Bornes, Gebelim).

Existe também uma indicação da Zona de Caça Turística da Serra de Bornes como permitindo a caça de veados. 

Pode ser que seja uma zona fechada que tenha estes animais, ou pode ser uma área aberta, ou pode ser apenas mais lixo encontrado na net


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Abr 2011 às 18:36)

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Tuber....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=431555&tm=2




> *Tuberculose atinge veados e javalis na Beira Interior*
> 
> Noventa por cento das peças apresentam sinais da doença. A presença de um veterinário nas batidas e montarias vai passar a ser obrigatória.
> 2011-04-08 09:39:36



Más notícias para as populações da Beira Interior


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Tuber....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=431555&tm=2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tinha ouvido falar deste surto de tuberculose, o que se diz por lá entre os caçadores é que a tuberculose virá dos exemplares que cruzam a fronteira vindos de Espanha, mas pode não ser verdade, de qualquer das formas é uma triste noticia


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

Descobri um documento bastante interessante e que analisa o que temos debatido neste forum nos últimos tempos:

"Distribuição e estatuto do veado e corço em Portugal" 
http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/teses/2009001236

Nesta dissertação de mestrado de 2009 a autora Daniela Salazar faz uma análise da ocorrência de veados e corços no nosso território durante o ultimo século.







1º mapa até 1970
2º mapa de 1970 até 1980
3º mapa de 1980 até 1990
4º mapa de 1990 até 2000
5º mapa de 2000 até 2009

Um dos problemas que se encontra ao ler esta tese e ao analisar os seus mapas é o facto de não haver um distinção exacta do que são áreas cercadas com a espécie e o que são populações selvagens em liberdade. Neste caso observam-se muitas manchas verdes no Alentejo que certamente se referem a coutadas de caça cercadas onde existem veados. Torna-se difícil distinguir a ocorrência de veados em liberdade no Alentejo, já que mesmo no texto essa distinção também não é feita em várias ocasiões.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Mai 2011 às 19:36)

Diferenças em relação ao mapa que tinha desenhado até agora.

1 - A mancha do parque Peneda Gerês parece-me um grande exagero. O próprio texto apenas indica dois ou três avistamentos durante a última década em zona próximas de fronteira. 

2 - A serra Cabreira está indicada no mapa. É um assunto já discutido anteriormente. É certo que existiram veados na área durante a última década, já não é nada certo é que actualmente ainda existam...

3 - A zona de Bragança tem uma área muito grande que já vai bem abaixo do Montesinho. Já tínhamos aqui falado de observações recentes na zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros, não tinha é ainda actualizado no mapa 

4 - Há uma grande mancha a oeste de Castelo Branco, já quase até Oleiros. Não há é grande explicação ao nível do texto. Eu fui mais contido no meu mapa, por sua vez este é mais contido na mancha da população da Lousã. Acho que se juntarmos as duas versões, as duas manhas já ficam unidas 

5 - No Alto Alentejo, a distribuição está muito contida na zona de Nisa e do parque de São Mamede. Penso que actualmente a distribuição já vai bem mais para oeste (já na fronteira com o distrito de Santarém).

6 - No resto do Alentejo torna-se muito difícil analisar o que são populações selvagens em liberdade e o que são zonas cercadas. Nem pelo texto se conseguem perceber as diferenças.

7 - O ponto verde perto de Lisboa é a Tapada de Mafra (zona cercada)


----------



## lreis (6 Mai 2011 às 15:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Diferenças em relação ao mapa que tinha desenhado até agora.
> 
> 1 - A mancha do parque Peneda Gerês parece-me um grande exagero. O próprio texto apenas indica dois ou três avistamentos durante a última década em zona próximas de fronteira.
> 
> ...



Concordo na generalidade com os comentários feitos pelo Seattle92 e ainda acrescento mais uma nota: o facto do mapa não distinguir áreas de cercados e áreas de populações selvagens em liberdade encerra níveis distintos de "(im)precisão".

É por esta ordem de ideias que pessoalmente nunca faria um mapa assim. Preferia fazer um mapa de populações em liberdade e outro de áreas cercadas, mesmo correndo o risco de haver alguma sobreposição, como à frente refiro. É que pelo menos retrato geograficamente realidades cujo o "grau de liberdade" é semelhante.

Quando analisamos manchas como a da Peneda-Gerês, Bragança ou da Lousã, estamos a analisar manchas que retratam populações livres e que, decorrente da sua natureza, se tem alguma dificuldade em as desenhar  e estarão permanentemente em mutação.

Quando desenhamos um mapa de cercados, existe na sua essência um hipotético confinamento geográfico, mesmo que por vezes este deixe de existir. 

As minhas maiores dúvidas relativamente ao exercício cartográfico da Daniela Salazar estão a este nível, onde era suposto, à partida, haver maior grau de certeza. 
Tenho dúvidas relativamente à distribuição apresentada nas décadas de 80 e 90, para as regiões do Alentejo Central e Litoral, porque na essência, este mapa quereria dizer que estariamos perante enormes áreas cercadas contíguas, o que estava/está longe de ser verdade. Mesmo que depois a sua evolução possa ter em conta fugas de cercado e constituição de populações em liberdade.

Depois temos um nível "misto" de caracterização, que são as zonas onde existe justaposição entre áreas cercadas e áreas "livres". É o caso, por exemplo, da margem direita do Guadiana e de Castelo Branco. O leitor fica sem perceber qual o grau de importância que cada um dos tipos de população tem para a distribuição global. Comparando os 2 casos, as áreas cercadas têm maior peso para a mancha da "margem do Guadiana" do que para Castelo Branco. E esta questão em si mesma não é dispicienda, face ao raciocínio exposto.
Penso também que no caso da "margem do Guadiana" existe algum exagero, na distribuição proposta.

Já agora existe algum exercício semelhante para o corço?


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

Fiquei com a impressão que estas manchas no mapa do estudo referem-se a freguesias (tanto pelas fronteiras como pelo próprio texto). Todas as freguesias em que a autora encontrou referências da presença da espécie (seja em liberdade ou cercados) ficaram marcadas a verde.

Por exemplo, a freguesia de Mafra está claramente desenhada no mapa, referindo-se claro ao cercado que é a tapada de Mafra (que obviamente não ocupa toda a freguesia)


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Mai 2011 às 21:31)

Aqui fica mais um update ao mapa:






Alterações:

A mancha de Bragança já se estende mais para sul, para a zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros.

Na zona da Lousã, já ficam visíveis as expansões para sul do Zêzere (Oleiros), assim como para Oeste (Penela/Ansião)


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2011 às 21:25)

> *Veados estão a tornar-se uma praga no Parque Natural de Montesinho
> *
> O veado está a tornar-se numa praga para os agricultores da zona da Lombada, no Parque Natural de Montesinho (PNM), que revelam uma aversão crescente pela espécie apontada como responsável por avultados prejuízos nas culturas.
> 
> ...



Diário de Trás-os-Montes


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Jun 2011 às 10:24)

Pois, o velho problema entre os humanos e a vida selvagem.

O mais engraçado disto é que ouvimos pessoas de 70 anos a falar do veado como algo exótico que nunca tinham visto na vida. Tivemos tantas décadas e até séculos sem esta espécie, que as pessoas perderam a noção que o veado é natural nas nossas terras.


Depois também temos o velho problema da aversão à mudança (principalmente da parte dos mais idosos), então não lhes passa pela cabeça construir cercas/muros/vedações à volta das terras??? Sei muito bem que não é possível em todos os casos, mas caramba, de certeza que em muitos casos isso é bem possível.

Tal como é bem possível os pastores não deixarem gado solto durante a noite nas serras. Tal como é possível terem cães a guardar rebanhos. 

Mas não, esta gente gosta muito de não fazer nada para se adaptarem, simplesmente sofrerem os prejuízos e ir reclamar indemnizações. Ou pior, partir logo para a solução drástica "se há animais a causar prejuízos, vamos acabar com eles"


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Jun 2011 às 20:19)

Ora cá está!!! A primeira imagem que conheço de um veado no Parque Natural da Peneda Gerês





> Apesar da câmara não ter apanhado 100% do animal, resolvemos usar a foto na mesma porque a espécie captada é especial. Uma fêmea de Veado que pertence a um grupo de animais da mesma espécie que temos acompanhado desde 2007. Diz um velho ditado que de Espanha não vêm nem bons ventos nem bons casamentos mas no que toca ao nosso universo natural Espanha tem sido “fornecedora” de algumas espécies importantes. A Cabra-Montês é um bom exemplo. Após os portugueses terem extinguido a espécie nos finais do séc. XIX ela regressa ao Gerês vinda de Espanha. Estes Veados têm uma história semelhante pois já não existia Veado por estas paragens há muitos anos. A 26 de Novembro de 2007 avistámos 4 adultos e um jovem que, uns dias mais tarde, viemos a perceber que pertenciam a um grupo maior que tinha vindo de Espanha. Apesar de terem sido alvo de furtivismo durante estes quatro anos ainda resistem. Vamos ver o que o futuro lhes reserva.


http://www.vernatureza.org/?p=218

Parabéns a equipa do vernatureza


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Jun 2011 às 15:04)

> *Nova cria reforça comunidade de veados *
> Pinhal de N. Sra. da Nazaré
> 14-06-2007
> 
> ...



Não conhecia esta população. Pelos vistos iniciou-se em 2005 e no ano desta notícia já seriam 7/8 animais. Não encontro dados mais recentes.


Seria muito interessante libertar esses animais quando houvesse um número considerável. O cercado do Pinhal de N. Sra. da Nazaré fica no inicio do grande pinhal que se estende junto à costa desde a Nazaré até à Figueira da Foz. Cerca de 50km de comprimento e variando entre 10/20 km de largura. Espaço suficiente para uma população de veados prosperar.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2011 às 20:42)

Boas, reparei agora que este vídeo ainda não consta deste tópico por isso, apesar de ser de 2008, aqui fica.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Veado....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=174893&tm=8


Malta, está na hora de começarmos a pensar em organizar uma caminhada, em Setembro, por Rio de Onor ou por Guadramil. 
Pessoal de Bragança (Dan, Z13, Veterano, MSantos, Fil, etc), pensem nisso. Os melhores fins-de-semana deverão ser o 3º e/ou 4º.


Não conhecia a comunidade da Nazaré, mas em breve tentarei observá-la de perto. Estes nascimentos são sempre uma boa notícia.
Tenho por hábito observar os veados do Bom Jesus, Braga, se bem que este fim-de-semana não consegui avistar nenhum. Tenho de tirar algumas fotos desta comunidade. 


Abraços,
Pedro


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2011 às 21:04)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, reparei agora que este vídeo ainda não consta deste tópico por isso, apesar de ser de 2008, aqui fica.
> 
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Veado....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=174893&tm=8
> 
> ...



É uma ideia a pensar essa caminhada, na altura da brama dos veados

Perto de Varge numa zona de pinhal já uma vez fui surpreendido por 4 veados a atravessar a estrada


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2011 às 21:07)

MSantos disse:


> É uma ideia a pensar essa caminhada, na altura da brama dos veados
> 
> Perto de Varge numa zona de pinhal já uma vez fui surpreendido por 4 veados a atravessar a estrada




Eu nunca tive essa sorte, deve ser outra coisa vê-los no seu habitat natural...


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2011 às 21:36)

Tenho atravessado o Parque de Montesinho, de carro, com o Dan, para os nossos passeios na Sanabria e a verdade é que, apesar de comentarmos um para o outro que "tinha piada vermos um veado", temos ficado pelo desejo.

  Se calhar só mesmo a pé e em silêncio se torna possível observá-los, em Setembro podem contar comigo para esta aventura, seria uma "caçada" bem especial.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2011 às 23:32)

Veterano disse:


> Tenho atravessado o Parque de Montesinho, de carro, com o Dan, para os nossos passeios na Sanabria e a verdade é que, apesar de comentarmos um para o outro que "tinha piada vermos um veado", temos ficado pelo desejo.
> 
> Se calhar só mesmo a pé e em silêncio se torna possível observá-los, em Setembro podem contar comigo para esta aventura, seria uma "caçada" bem especial.



Como já disse num post acima já tive a sorte de ver veados no parque de montesinho eram 3 fêmeas e um macho que tinha uma armação pequena, foi na estrada entre Varge e Rio de Onor numa zona de pinhal, foi em Fevereiro de 2010 se não me engano num final de tarde principio da noite

Corço só vi uma vez aqui na região e foi perto do Lago de Sanabria.

Eu gostava era de ouvir o uivo dos lobos aqui de Montesinho mas isso já é pedir de mais


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Jul 2011 às 10:14)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, reparei agora que este vídeo ainda não consta deste tópico por isso, apesar de ser de 2008, aqui fica.
> 
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Veado....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=174893&tm=8



Muito bom o video. 
É sempre o mesmo jornalista da RTP a fazer as reportagens sobre natureza.

É triste que nenhuma produtora se lembre de iniciar um projecto de documentários de vida selvagem em Portugal. Porque é que estamos condenados a ver 100 documentários por semana sobre os leões da savana africana? Já começa a chatear.

Uma equipa que passasse umas boas semanas/meses no Montesinho ou no Gerês de certeza que conseguia recolher material suficiente para fazer um excelente documentário. Veados, corços, javalis, cabras montês, garranos,  lobos, raposas, martas, doninhas, toirões, armihos, texugos, esquilos, ratos, morcegos,... e isto só nos mamíferos. 



Brigantia disse:


> Não conhecia a comunidade da Nazaré, mas em breve tentarei observá-la de perto. Estes nascimentos são sempre uma boa notícia.
> Tenho por hábito observar os veados do Bom Jesus, Braga, se bem que este fim-de-semana não consegui avistar nenhum. Tenho de tirar algumas fotos desta comunidade.



Bom Jesus? Estão num cercado nesse monte? Não conhecia.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jul 2011 às 19:02)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bom Jesus? Estão num cercado nesse monte? Não conhecia.



Exacto, estão num cercado. Não sei ao todo quantos são e se são só veados ou também corços.
Irei tentar tirar algumas fotos.







Seattle92 disse:


> Não conhecia esta população. Pelos vistos iniciou-se em 2005 e no ano desta notícia já seriam 7/8 animais. Não encontro dados mais recentes.
> 
> Seria muito interessante libertar esses animais quando houvesse um número considerável. O cercado do Pinhal de N. Sra. da Nazaré fica no inicio do grande pinhal que se estende junto à costa desde a Nazaré até à Figueira da Foz. Cerca de 50km de comprimento e variando entre 10/20 km de largura. Espaço suficiente para uma população de veados prosperar.



As notícias mais recentes não são animadoras. Vai ocorrer já  no dia 12 de Julho de 2011 uma alienação de 15 veados em hasta pública (9 machos e 6 fêmeas). O despacho do Presidente da Câmara é de 22 de Junho de 2011. 
Mais informações em http://www.cm-nazare.pt/

Não sei se esta alienação corresponde à totalidade dos veados nem se está garantido o não abate destes.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Jul 2011 às 23:15)

Que estupidez, devem estar desesperados por dinheiro. Lá vão os bichos para uma coutada serem caçados...

Se alguém quiser ir à Nazaré fazer um buraco na cerca tem o meu apoio moral


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2011 às 23:28)

Seattle92 disse:


> Que estupidez, devem estar desesperados por dinheiro. Lá vão os bichos para uma coutada serem caçados...
> 
> Se alguém quiser ir à Nazaré fazer um buraco na cerca tem o meu apoio moral



Se forem para uma coutada era bom bom pois antes de serem caçados vão se reproduzir e dar origem a mais uma população de veados


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2011 às 09:55)

^^

A mim não me choca a caça dos veados. A questão é que preferia que fossem soltos ali no pinhal e que passados uns anos (quando tivesse uma população estável) começassem a autorizar a caça. A exemplo do que aconteceu na serra da Lousã. Uns 10 anos depois das reintroduções começou a caça.

Na Lousã, Montesinho, zona de Castelo Branco, várias áreas do Alentejo, temos veados em liberdade e ZCM que dão autorização para algumas montarias por ano.

Neste caso, provavelmente serão metidos numa herdade qualquer no Alentejo... cercada.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2011 às 10:05)

Seattle92 disse:


> Muito bom o video.
> É sempre o mesmo jornalista da RTP a fazer as reportagens sobre natureza.
> 
> É triste que nenhuma produtora se lembre de iniciar um projecto de documentários de vida selvagem em Portugal. Porque é que estamos condenados a ver 100 documentários por semana sobre os leões da savana africana? Já começa a chatear.
> ...



Até parece de propósito 

Ontem vi um documentário espectacular sobre o montado alentejano e a sua fauna e flora. Apareceram espécies que nunca tinha visto, não sabia que temos o maior anfíbio da Europa (uma salamandra) e também o maior réptil (o sardão). Filmaram uma quantidade impressionante de aves (incluindo a cegonha preta) e nos mamíferos além do rato da cabrera, apanharam raposas, veados e até o lince (mas isso filmaram em Espanha de certeza ). 

Mas lá está, o documentário era da BBC, é preciso virem ingleses filmar a nossa natureza...


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2011 às 11:38)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> A mim não me choca a caça dos veados. A questão é que preferia que fossem soltos ali no pinhal e que passados uns anos (quando tivesse uma população estável) começassem a autorizar a caça. A exemplo do que aconteceu na serra da Lousã. Uns 10 anos depois das reintroduções começou a caça.
> 
> ...



Sim, quase sempre essas reintroduções de veados são feitas em áreas cercadas mas também é compreensível que quem invista na introdução de veados não queira vê-los a irem se embora. Mas é difícil segurar os veados num local especifico mesmo com cercas altas alguns acabam por escapar e colonizar as áreas circundantes, se não houver caça furtiva, que é um problema que infelizmente ainda existe em Portugal. 

Fui sócio de uma reserva de caça perto de Cabrela (Montemor-o-Novo) e a determinada altura começaram a aparecer alguns veados na nossa reserva provenientes de um "cercão" que havia das proximidades, mas depois deixei de ser sócio dessa reserva e não sei se os veados ainda andam por lá. Quando era lá sócio, nós estávamos tentar que os veados se mantivessem, começamos a espalhar alimento nas zonas onde sabíamos que eles andavam.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Jul 2011 às 11:53)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, quase sempre essas reintroduções de veados são feitas em áreas cercadas mas também é compreensível que quem invista na introdução de veados não queira vê-los a irem se embora. Mas é difícil segurar os veados num local especifico mesmo com cercas altas alguns acabam por escapar e colonizar as áreas circundantes, se não houver caça furtiva, que é um problema que infelizmente ainda existe em Portugal.



Sim, eu percebo quando estamos a falar dum privado, mas neste caso estava-me a referir à própria Câmara da Nazaré. Podia aproveitar o que tem em mão para criar mais um factor de interesse para o município, neste caso a existência de caça grossa naquela área. A zona de caça municipal da Nazaré não é muito apelativa nesse aspecto. Nem javalis tem.
http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p.../zcm2008/ZCM-4417-Nazare.pdf/at_download/file

Já agora, o dinheiro que se paga nas montarias em áreas abertas, vai para onde?



MSantos disse:


> Fui sócio de uma reserva de caça perto de Cabrela (Montemor-o-Novo) e a determinada altura começaram a aparecer alguns veados na nossa reserva provenientes de um "cercão" que havia das proximidades, mas depois deixei de ser sócio dessa reserva e não sei se os veados ainda andam por lá. Quando era lá sócio, nós estávamos tentar que os veados se mantivessem, começamos a espalhar alimento nas zonas onde sabíamos que eles andavam.



Isso é interessante e pelo que sei comum no Alentejo. Cercas demasiado baixas ou danificadas acabam por deixar escapar alguns animais. 

Tentaram manter os veados na zona, mas não tinham autorização de caça certo? A ideia era chegar a um número estável e depois pedir essa autorização?

Realmente ainda não tenho a zona de Montemor-o-Novo assinalada no meu mapa, mas já tinha visto algumas indicações de veados em liberdade por esses lados.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2011 às 00:58)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, eu percebo quando estamos a falar dum privado, mas neste caso estava-me a referir à própria Câmara da Nazaré. Podia aproveitar o que tem em mão para criar mais um factor de interesse para o município, neste caso a existência de caça grossa naquela área. A zona de caça municipal da Nazaré não é muito apelativa nesse aspecto. Nem javalis tem.
> http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p.../zcm2008/ZCM-4417-Nazare.pdf/at_download/file
> 
> Já agora, o dinheiro que se paga nas montarias em áreas abertas, vai para onde?
> ...



O dinheiro das montarias vai normalmente paras quem as organiza, em relação aos veados na minha ex-reserva associativa, estávamos autorizado a caça-los lá, pois era uma das espécies que constava no plano cinegético da zona de caça, mas no entanto nunca os caçamos, estávamos a tentei fixar a população que ainda era escassa, mas infelizmente o ano passado eu e o meu pai deixamos essa reserva devido a desentendimentos como presidente da mesma.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2011 às 16:58)

> A autarquia justifica a venda dos animais, que podem ser vistos no cercado do Pinhal de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré, com o facto de "a população de veados ser já demasiado grande para o habitat onde estão inseridos". *Neste momento vivem no local 33 veados, dos quais sete são crias nascidas nas últimas semanas, e quatro gamos.*
> 
> Os animais que a Câmara da Nazaré quer vender são nove machos e seis fêmeas. O preço base de licitação do lote é de 3.750 euros, mas o edital da hasta pública deixa um alerta: "por cada fêmea adjudicada em fase de aleitamento da cria, o valor do espécimen será acrescido em 125 euros".


http://www.publico.pt/Local/camara-da-nazare-poe-a-venda-15-veados_1502353

Afinal vão vender 15 de 33 que têm actualmente.


----------



## Seattle92 (12 Jul 2011 às 21:07)

^^

Até deu agora no telejornal da sic. Ninguém apareceu no leilão...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jul 2011 às 21:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Até deu agora no telejornal da sic. Ninguém apareceu no leilão...



Hoje fui conhecer o cercado da Nazaré. Muito bonito.



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/pesquisa/nazaré/video/13456639/1
Não seria preferível colocar alguns destes animais em liberdade nos enormes pinhais da zona?!


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Jul 2011 às 09:50)

^^

Pois, e manter o cercado para reprodução de mais exemplares. Claramente estão a fazer um bom trabalho nessa área, já que em 5 anos a população aumentou e de que maneira.

Lá vou ter de escrever um mail à Câmara da Nazaré. Não que tenha grandes esperanças


----------



## Lisboa001 (4 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

http://0nca.multiply.com/journal/item/149
Alguem me diz qual o numero de individuos em portugal? Tendo em conta os veados da tapada de mafra...
Obrigado


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Acho que ninguém te saberá responder a isso. Mas já serão vários milhares, mais de 10 mil diria (em estado selvagem).

Só no parque do Tejo Internacional eram cerca de 2000 a meio da última década. Se adicionarmos a população do Montesinho, zona de Idanha/Castelo Branco, Lousã, Portalegre, Baixo Alentejo, Algarve,...


----------



## Lisboa001 (8 Ago 2011 às 12:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> Acho que ninguém te saberá responder a isso. Mas já serão vários milhares, mais de 10 mil diria (em estado selvagem).
> 
> Só no parque do Tejo Internacional eram cerca de 2000 a meio da última década. Se adicionarmos a população do Montesinho, zona de Idanha/Castelo Branco, Lousã, Portalegre, Baixo Alentejo, Algarve,...



Sim, eu estava a pedir um estimativa...
Obrigado.
Eu tenho casa em castelo de vide (Portalegre) e eu já vi lá veados, em herdades, e em estado selvagem (barragem da póvoa)


----------



## Brigantia (10 Ago 2011 às 16:36)

> Rota do Veado e do Lobo-ibérico
> 09.08.2011
> , null
> 
> ...


© Público

http://www.montes-de-encanto.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=185&Itemid=7


----------



## Brigantia (11 Ago 2011 às 00:10)

Veados no cercado do parque biológico de Vinhais.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lreis (14 Ago 2011 às 23:03)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Até deu agora no telejornal da sic. Ninguém apareceu no leilão...



Relativamente à possibilidade de expansão da população de veado da Nazaré para Norte do Pinhal até ao limite do Rio Mondego (questão levantada pelo Seattle92), tendo em conta a existência de uma faixa com vários quilómetros de largura de floresta, sou da seguinte opinião:

- a faixa em causa é na sua maioria constituída por pinhais bravos da esfera do Estado, englobados essencialmente em Matas Nacionais (Valado, Casal da Lebre, Leiria, Pedrogão, Urso, Leirosa e Costa de lavos). Estamos a falar de cerca de 25000 hectares quase em contínuo, exceptuando o facto que a MN do Valado não pega com a de Leiria;
- estas Matas são acentuadamente planas e com um grande predomínio florestal de pinhal bravo, muito embora existam pequenas manchas/bosquetes de folhosas (entre as quais a preocupante acácia, aparecendo também em subcoberto numa já grande área) e de pinhal manso;
- ao contrário da serra da Lousã, não se pode dizer que existam áreas de "pastos naturais" ou de matagais, que lhes permitam uma grande diversidade de alimentação e abrigo. Acresce que como a maioria dos pinhais são explorados em regime de alto-fuste, a condução dos mesmos leva a que não existem com expressão significativa áreas de matos sobcoberto de grande dimensão. Também não podemos esquecer que estamos a falar de áreas onde predominam areias;
- em teoria parecem-me existir condições para a expansão de uma população de veados, mas em contrapartida penso que os animais iriam estar extremamente vulneráveis ao furtivismo. E nesta região mais do que nunca, já que é quase plana e de fácil acesso.
- quando existiam Guardas Florestais, apesar de múltiplas insuficiências, havia um outro nível de controle, tanto mais que estas Matas tinham várias dezenas de Guardas residentes;
- agora tal como está o panorama actual de controle territorial, acho que estariam demasiado vulneráveis.

E se a população da Nazaré se expandisse para as zonas da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros? Já me parece mais favorável. Apesar de tudo o território, é mais acidentado, com maiores áreas de matos e de menor acessibilidade. Que acham?
Um abraço


----------



## Seattle92 (17 Ago 2011 às 10:14)

Pois, realmente o furtivismo poderia ser um problema, mas mesmo assim não acho que fosse impeditivo.

O parque da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros claro que seria uma boa opção, é uma área protegida incrivelmente pobre em termos de mamíferos (com a excepção dos morcegos). Mas como sempre não me parece que a administração do parque esteja interessada nessa transferência, dá muito trabalho .

A ideia de se libertar os animais no pinhal tinha também o beneficio de ser uma opção que enriquecia o município da Nazaré (coisa que interessa à câmara local) e de ser uma "operação" extremamente simples e barata (bastava abrir os portões ).


Provavelmente esse extenso pinhal terá veados daqui a uns anos, não os do cercado da Nazaré, mas a população da Lousã que actualmente já se estende para a zona de Pombal. Daí para a parte norte do tal pinhal, não distam mais que 15/20 km.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2011 às 14:43)

Aqui na minha zona há anos que não se viam tantos corsos... São avistados quase diariamente na aldeia de Vila Frade na Serra de Mairos e Vreia. Começa a ser relativamente comum vê-los... Aliás em Tamaguelos (já do lado de lá da fronteira) até já fizeram passagens para corsos do género que fizeram na A24 para os lobos...  Creio que são proveniente do Parque de Invernadeiro a Norte de Verín.

E coelhos... Tantos!!!


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Set 2011 às 18:53)

Bom saber, deve ser um grande festim para as alcateias aí da zona. 

Então e veados, há por aí? Pelo que sei, mesmo no parque do Montesinho eles estão essencialmente na zona este. Presumo que ainda não tenham chegado à zona da Chaves.


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Out 2011 às 14:21)

Finalmente... 




> *Veados da Nazaré foram finalmente vendidos e renderam 3 mil euros*
> 27.10.2011
> 
> À segunda foi de vez. A Câmara da Nazaré vendeu hoje, em hasta pública, 11 veados por 3.050 euros.
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/Local/camara-da-nazare-vendeu-11-veados-por-cerca-de-tres-mil-euros--1518499


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 18:28)

Ou seja, pelo 11 receberam menos do que pediam por cada um da outra vez


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/939468

Interessante reportagem da SIC sobre veados de Montesinho. A partir do minuto 21:50.

Estima-se que existam cerca de 500 exemplares.


----------



## lreis (1 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Seattle92 disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/939468
> 
> Interessante reportagem da SIC sobre veados de Montesinho. A partir do minuto 21:50.
> 
> Estima-se que existam cerca de 500 exemplares.



As últimas estimativas que tive conhecimento sobre a população de veados nessa região datam de há um par de anos mas apontam para números significativamente superiores: acima de 1000 exemplares.
Mais do que as estimativas isoladamente (que para dizer com franqueza as vejo com alguma reserva), preocupo-me mais com as tendências de evolução e nesse campo parece-me que muitas vezes a "bota não fica a bater com a perdigota".
Parece-me que existe informação assinalavelmentecontraditória e quem a confrontar depara-se com aparentes inconsistências a diversas níveis. No final fico confuso.
Às vezes até parece que as estimativas passam por um filtro de "limpeza".


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bom saber, deve ser um grande festim para as alcateias aí da zona.
> 
> Então e veados, há por aí? Pelo que sei, mesmo no parque do Montesinho eles estão essencialmente na zona este. Presumo que ainda não tenham chegado à zona da Chaves.



Veados não tenho conhecimento e nunca vi nenhum por aqui, quando era criança sei que havia na zona de São Vicente da Raia, houve aliás uma situação em que um caçador daquela aldeia foi preso (?) por abater um exemplar e acabou por pagar multa, mas já foi há uns 15 ou 20 anos.

Javalis sempre houve, já vi em varias ocasiões, coelhos é que é impressionante, ao nascer e ao por do sol (hora de ponta) na Serra de Mairos junto à estrada posso assegurar que se podem ver dezenas a atravessar a estrada, o meu pai passa lá todos os dias e com muito cuidado para não fazer vítimas.

Em relação aos corsos até é notório do lado galego o reforço na sinalética das vias, do lado de cá é que nada!


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2011 às 10:06)

lreis disse:


> As últimas estimativas que tive conhecimento sobre a população de veados nessa região datam de há um par de anos mas apontam para números significativamente superiores: acima de 1000 exemplares.
> Mais do que as estimativas isoladamente (que para dizer com franqueza as vejo com alguma reserva), preocupo-me mais com as tendências de evolução e nesse campo parece-me que muitas vezes a "bota não fica a bater com a perdigota".
> Parece-me que existe informação assinalavelmentecontraditória e quem a confrontar depara-se com aparentes inconsistências a diversas níveis. No final fico confuso.
> Às vezes até parece que as estimativas passam por um filtro de "limpeza".



No caso da contagem que a reportagem mostra, indicaram que notaram uma redução dos exemplares.


----------



## lreis (2 Nov 2011 às 21:39)

Seattle92 disse:


> No caso da contagem que a reportagem mostra, indicaram que notaram uma redução dos exemplares.



E avançaram com alguma análise destes dados? Alguma explicação para a estimativa de redução da população?


----------



## Seattle92 (3 Nov 2011 às 15:25)

^^

Não, dizem só que as populações vão variando...


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Abr 2012 às 20:13)

Encontrei um registo de observação de veado, que me parece ser o mais a este da população da Lousã. Pelo menos não me recordo de ver nada já tão próximo da Serra da Estrela. Neste caso estamos de Porto Castanheiro já em plena serra do Açor.

http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?event=getps&urln=/waarneming/view/64481750


----------



## DMigueis (2 Mai 2012 às 12:52)

lreis disse:


> As últimas estimativas que tive conhecimento sobre a população de veados nessa região datam de há um par de anos mas apontam para números significativamente superiores: acima de 1000 exemplares.
> Mais do que as estimativas isoladamente (que para dizer com franqueza as vejo com alguma reserva), preocupo-me mais com as tendências de evolução e nesse campo parece-me que muitas vezes a "bota não fica a bater com a perdigota".
> Parece-me que existe informação assinalavelmentecontraditória e quem a confrontar depara-se com aparentes inconsistências a diversas níveis. No final fico confuso.
> Às vezes até parece que as estimativas passam por um filtro de "limpeza".



Reparem que esse recenseamento (6000ha) não é efectuado em toda a área de distribuição do veado no PNMontesinho (área do parque - 74000ha). Até porque, como sabem, já foram registadas observações fora da área do parque.
Não sei se os 500 serão para todo o PNM ou se apenas para a área recenseada.
como foi referido na reportagem, este último ano registou-se um declínio, mas se calhar no ano antes tinha aumentado. As populações não são estáticas. Apresentam variações. Mesmo com uma tendência de crescimento, pode haver um ano que o nº de efectivos seja mais reduzido. há inúmeros factores que condicionam essa estimativa.

Por outro lado, seria mais correcto ir pela densidade do que pelo nº total de efectivos, uma vez que se trata de uma população aberta.

P.S. Uma reportagem de 2009, "mais biológica" (não sei se chegou a ser publicada aqui no fórum, mas aqui vai)


----------



## DMigueis (5 Mai 2012 às 20:05)

> Seattle92:
> Quanto ao veado. Está em franca expansão no Gerês? Tens alguns dados sobre isso? É que conheço pouquíssima informação e não tinha essa ideia. Se quiseres escreve qq coisa no tópico do veado para não estarmos a desvirtuar mais este tópico do urso.



Que eu tenha conhecimento, não há dados publicados sobre esta população, até porque é uma população recente.
Mas as observações, tanto directas, como indirectas (excrementos e pegadas), têm sido cada vez mais frequentes e numerosas.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2012 às 19:32)

Ainda bem que há cada vez mais vestígios, mas a população não é assim tão recente.

Já desde o final dos anos 90 que começaram a aparecer os primeiros vestígios e observações de veados nessa zona, o que acaba por ser mais ou menos na altura em que apareceram as cabras montês. No entanto a diferença de crescimento das duas populações parece ser brutal. 

No Gerês continuamos a ouvir falar de um vestígio de veado aqui, uma observação ali, enquanto as cabras já andam com núcleos de centenas (bem sei que são espécies com comportamentos diferentes).

O que poderá causar esta diferença de crescimento? Não só entre veado e cabra montês no Gerês, mas por exemplo entre veados no Gerês e na Lousã? Os lobos do Gerês não permitem que a população de veado atinja grande densidade nos bosques, enquanto as cabras estão mais protegidas nos rochedos? Será que a caça furtiva é maior no Gerês comparando com a zona da Lousã?


----------



## DMigueis (6 Mai 2012 às 19:49)

Seattle92 disse:


> Ainda bem que há cada vez mais vestígios, mas a população não é assim tão recente.



Tinha ideia que tivesse origem +- em 2005-2006



Seattle92 disse:


> Já desde o final dos anos 90 que começaram a aparecer os primeiros vestígios e observações de veados nessa zona, o que acaba por ser mais ou menos na altura em que apareceram as cabras montês. No entanto a diferença de crescimento das duas populações parece ser brutal.
> 
> No Gerês continuamos a ouvir falar de um vestígio de veado aqui, uma observação ali, enquanto as cabras já andam com núcleos de centenas (bem sei que são espécies com comportamentos diferentes).



O carácter gregário da cabra em contraste com o veado, pode explicar essa diferença. E se juntarmos o facto de o habitat favorável para a cabra ser muito mais extenso do que o habitat favorável para o veado, não é uma situação tão estranha quanto isso.



Seattle92 disse:


> O que poderá causar esta diferença de crescimento? Não só entre veado e cabra montês no Gerês, mas por exemplo entre veados no Gerês e na Lousã? Os lobos do Gerês não permitem que a população de veado atinja grande densidade nos bosques, enquanto as cabras estão mais protegidas nos rochedos? Será que a caça furtiva é maior no Gerês comparando com a zona da Lousã?



A caça furtiva nessa comparação é descabida. Repare que na Lousã é permitida e efectuada caça ao veado (legal), enquanto que no Gerês não o é. A caça ilegal, existindo, acredito que seja residual, tanto num lado como no outro. Os lobos poderão ser uma das causas, apenas é necessário saber se os lobos preferem o veado a presas mais fáceis como o são o gado bovino e os cavalos.
A diferença da Lousã em relação ao Gerês, no meu entender, será a extensão de habitat favorável para o veado. O Gerês não tem as melhores condições para a espécie (as manchas florestais são pouco extensas). No entanto, acho estranho o veado não ter colonizado ainda a mata de albergaria (pelo menos não conheço nenhum registo).


----------



## Brigantia (6 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

DMigueis disse:


> Reparem que esse recenseamento (6000ha) não é efectuado em toda a área de distribuição do veado no PNMontesinho (área do parque - 74000ha). Até porque, como sabem, já foram registadas observações fora da área do parque.
> Não sei se os 500 serão para todo o PNM ou se apenas para a área recenseada.




Numa das zonas do PNM onde a presença dos veados era mais notada ( Rio de Onor), segundo os residentes da aldeia, diminuiu muito devido ao grande incêndio que queimou alguns montes à volta da aldeia.
Os locais dizem que os veados devem ter fugido novamente para Espanha.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

DMigueis disse:


> Tinha ideia que tivesse origem +- em 2005-2006





http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/teses/2009001236

Neste estudo falam de observações pelo menos em 2001.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mai 2012 às 21:07)

DMigueis disse:


> A caça furtiva nessa comparação é descabida. Repare que na Lousã é permitida e efectuada caça ao veado (legal), enquanto que no Gerês não o é. A caça ilegal, existindo, acredito que seja residual, tanto num lado como no outro.



Mas a reintrodução na Lousã foi feita com muitos animais. Enquanto a colonização do Gerês aconteceu com poucos. Qualquer hipótese numa população tão pequena deixa de ser descabida. Mesmo que se tenham caçado poucos exemplares, o baixo número total faz com que o efeito seja enorme. Aliás terá sido isso a acontecer na Serra da Cabreira. Foi feita uma reintrodução nos anos 90 e não "pegou".


----------



## DMigueis (6 Mai 2012 às 21:43)

Seattle92 disse:


> Mas a reintrodução na Lousã foi feita com muitos animais. Enquanto a colonização do Gerês aconteceu com poucos. Qualquer hipótese numa população tão pequena deixa de ser descabida. Mesmo que se tenham caçado poucos exemplares, o baixo número total faz com que o efeito seja enorme. Aliás terá sido isso a acontecer na Serra da Cabreira. Foi feita uma reintrodução nos anos 90 e não "pegou".



É possível, mas não acredito que seja o caso do Gerês.


----------



## lreis (7 Mai 2012 às 14:44)

DMigueis disse:


> Mas a reintrodução na Lousã foi feita com muitos animais.
> É possível, mas não acredito que seja o caso do Gerês.



Daquilo que retive de quem esteve envolvido, nesta operação de reintrodução na serra da Lousã, falam-me em cerca de 20 animais



DMigueis disse:


> Enquanto a colonização do Gerês aconteceu com poucos. Qualquer hipótese numa população tão pequena deixa de ser descabida. Mesmo que se tenham caçado poucos exemplares, o baixo número total faz com que o efeito seja enorme. Aliás terá sido isso a acontecer na Serra da Cabreira. Foi feita uma reintrodução nos anos 90 e não "pegouMas a reintrodução na Lousã foi feita com muitos animais.



Ao contrário de um certo pensamento reinante em Portugal que menospreza o efeito da caça ilegal, o exemplo prático referido da Serra da Cabreira evidencia a vulnerabilidade/fragilidade de reintroduções/crescimentos de populações animais, como é este o caso, desde que não exista uma protecção inicial eficaz, até um certo patamar de estabilidade da população.
A população de veados na Serra da Cabreira foi "libertada" (nem sei se será bem a palavra a aplicar aqui) algures em meados da década de 80.
Disponha de condições florestais/ambientais muito boas, dificilmente replicáveis noutros lados do país: manchas de floresta, com centenas de hectares, entrecortadas com zonas de matos e de pastos naturais, num terreno ondulado e com áreas de acesso dificultado.
Pois fruto essencialmente da caça furtiva (dito por locais), os veados foram perseguidos, nas barbas do Estado. Uma das últimas referências a avistamentos de veados nesta área data nos primeiros anos da década de 90 do século passado. 
Dai para a frente é dada como extinto este núcleo.
Ao ler esta referência, pergunto se poderá ter ocorrido alguma migração de individuos entre a Cabreira eo Gerêz, já que se encontram muito próximas.
Pergunto também se tem dados sobre quem fez esta reintrodução no Gerêz (Portugal, Espanha ou ambos?)

Digo-vos ainda que não me parece que o nº de veados reintroduzidos na Lousã e na Cabreira tenha sido muito diferente.
O que marcou é que na Serra da Lousã, houve uma espécie de "moratória" que permitiu que a população de veados (e de corços) não tenha sido caçada (até de forma ilegal) ou contrário da Serra da Cabreira, onde, de acordo com relatos locais, a prática de caça furtiva foi constante e intensa, até à década de 90 so século passado. No Gerêz, existirá ainda o efeito "lobo", mas que não se consegue quantificar actualmente.

A referência aos fogos no PNM é também importante uma vez que já tiveram impacto na "recolocação" de populações, noutras regiões do país.


----------



## DMigueis (7 Mai 2012 às 17:47)

lreis, dê uma vista de olhos neste documento.

http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/teses/2009001236

Neste estudo falam de observações pelo menos em 2001.


Na página 39 fala da reintrodução na lousã. Entre 1995 e 1999 foram libertados cerca de 30 animais por ano, num total aproximado de 120. E estes dados não têm qualqeur hipótese de estar errados, uma vez que o orientador da tese foi um dos responsáveis pela reintrodução.

Quanto à migração de animais da cabreira para o Gerês, não sei se terá acontecido.

Pelo menos uma parte dos animais que se encontram no Gerês resultaram de uma fuga de um cercado espanhol, junto à fronteira (uma das cercas está exactamente na fronteira até).


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Mai 2012 às 20:17)

Do que sei não foi feita qualquer reintrodução no lado português do PNPG. Os animais vieram de reintroduções feitas pelos galegos no outro lado. Tal como as cabras.


Como já aqui foi indicado, o programa feito na Lousã, além de ter o apoio dos caçadores locais (o que criou uma espécie de trégua durante cerca de 10 anos), foi feito de uma forma constante com bastantes libertações. 

120 animais não é brincadeira.


Não me parece que no Gerês o número tenha sido sequer aproximado.


----------



## DMigueis (7 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> Como já aqui foi indicado, o programa feito na Lousã, além de ter o apoio dos caçadores locais (o que criou uma espécie de trégua durante cerca de 10 anos), foi feito de uma forma constante com bastantes libertações.



É precisamente isto que é preciso! Os caçadores podem mesmo ser o 2melhor amigo" dos conservacionistas! O que é preciso é haver diálogo, e evitar os conflitos...



Seattle92 disse:


> 120 animais não é brincadeira.
> 
> 
> Não me parece que no Gerês o número tenha sido sequer aproximado.



Também não acredito que tenha sido nem sequer metade. Mas que já é possível que haja 100 animais, isso acredito. É preciso é alguém pegar no trabalho e realizá-lo...


----------



## lreis (8 Mai 2012 às 13:36)

DMigueis disse:


> lreis, dê uma vista de olhos neste documento.
> 
> http://biblioteca.sinbad.ua.pt/teses/2009001236
> 
> ...



Obrigado, DMigueis, pelas diferentes informações.

Relativamente ao documento que indica, caso não me tenha falhado alguma consideração importante, não verifiquei qualquer menção a observação de veados na serra da Cabreira na década de 90 (capítulo 5.1.4) embora depois venha assinalado a sua presença na figura 9.
As minhas fontes de informação, que reputo de fiáveis, são trabalhadores de campo da ex-DGF, que acompanharam o processo da introdução dos veados e que conhecem o campo "a palmo", uma vez que a grande maioria da área circundante, se encontra/encontrava sob gestão daquela entidade. Para além disso, são da região, permitindo conhecer a "envolvente social" da questão.
Também tinha a referência aos 7/8 veados em 1998, mas o documento é muito lapidar na informação que presta (o contexto é mais elaborado), uma vez que terá existido um cercado que não foi "consequente", pelo menos à época, tendo o momento de libertação dos animais diferido uns meses no tempo, em relação ao momento de transporte dos animais. Dai eu, estimar um número maior, até 20 animais.

Relativamente à Lousã, tinha a ideia que o esforço não tinha sido tão intenso.
Ou seja, tinha havido libertações em um ou dois anos, mas nunca num esforço de cerca de 30 animais/ano, durante 4/5 anos.
A leitura do documento levantou outro tipo de dúvidas que mais tarde posso partilhar.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mai 2012 às 14:21)

Esse estudo é o mais abrangente que já encontrei sobre o tema (infelizmente a maioria dos estudos não são partilhados online), no entanto, tal como já tinha sido discutido, é algo confuso nas suas descrições e também nos mapas que apresenta.


----------



## DMigueis (8 Mai 2012 às 15:03)

lreis, apenas referi a parte da Lousã, para completar a informação lá de cima.

Quanto à Cabreira, eu não tenho qualquer conhecimento sobe o processo.


----------



## DMigueis (8 Mai 2012 às 15:05)

Seattle92 disse:


> Esse estudo é o mais abrangente que já encontrei sobre o tema (infelizmente a maioria dos estudos não são partilhados online), no entanto, tal como já tinha sido discutido, é algo confuso nas suas descrições e também nos mapas que apresenta.



Os mapas deverão ter sido feitos com base em áreas protegidas/concelhos, e não na real distribuição dos animais.


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Mai 2012 às 15:48)

Sim, e além do mais não distingue zona fechadas de zonas onde existem animais  em liberdade.

No caso do Alentejo, esses mapas não são muito relevantes, já que indicam concelhos onde há herdades cercadas com animais. Não é exactamente um mapa de distribuição da espécie em Portugal.


----------



## lreis (8 Mai 2012 às 21:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Sim, e além do mais não distingue zona fechadas de zonas onde existem animais  em liberdade.
> 
> No caso do Alentejo, esses mapas não são muito relevantes, já que indicam concelhos onde há herdades cercadas com animais. Não é exactamente um mapa de distribuição da espécie em Portugal.



Concordo com o Seattle92. A dissertação de mestrado é muito interessante e reune matéria/discussão pertinente.
Já relativamente aos mapas, existe demasiada generalização de áreas, sendo que vários mapas estão francamente exagerados. Depois, existe a mistura entre áreas livres e cercadas, que metodologicamente deviam, a meu ver, encontrar-se separadas porque configuram realidades topológicas com diferentes precisões e abrangências.
De qualquer forma, o saldo é enriquecedor.


----------



## lreis (14 Mai 2012 às 11:13)

lreis disse:


> Concordo com o Seattle92. A dissertação de mestrado é muito interessante e reune matéria/discussão pertinente.
> Já relativamente aos mapas, existe demasiada generalização de áreas, sendo que vários mapas estão francamente exagerados. Depois, existe a mistura entre áreas livres e cercadas, que metodologicamente deviam, a meu ver, encontrar-se separadas porque configuram realidades topológicas com diferentes precisões e abrangências.
> De qualquer forma, o saldo é enriquecedor.




Ainda relativamente à dissertação e à questão da presença de veados e corços na Serra da Cabreira, reparei que a dissertação em causa, se calhar de forma não consciente, mistura várias localizações, com diferentes contingências:

1 - uma das referências à Serra da Cabreira, remete para Mondim de Basto, pp 26: penso que esta será uma gralha, uma vez que deverá ter querido dizer Cabeceiras de Basto, mas que me levou a pensar esta nota como abaixo
descrevo. Tanto quanto é do meu conhecimento, em Mondim de Basto, no decorrer do sec. XX, não existiu qualquer cercado com veados ou a presença de veados em liberdade. Já relativamente ao corço existem referências à sua presença;

2 - uma 2ª referência à Serra da Cabreira, remete para Vieira do Minho, pp 39, a propósito da presença de corço. Existe para esta região, a ausência de uma informação importante no documento, que estará possivelmente ligada com esta presença de corço detectada na década de 80.
É que na primeira metade da década de 60 existiu um cercado na Serra da Cabreira, Vieira do Minho, com a presença de gamos e corços (não sei exactamente a sua localização,a sua dimensão e o que lhe aconteceu na realidade, bem como aos animais que lá estavam). Esta minha convição advem de estar na posse de fotografias do mesmo, com animais lá dentro (gamos, os corços foram-me também referidos, mas não tenho prova documental, desconheço a origem dos animais) e de estas estarem referenciadas no tempo.
Faço mais a seguinte nota enquadramento, que me permitirá ter uma leitura que será provavelmente mais abrangente do porquê desta realidade à época. O Perímetro Florestal da Serra da Cabreira (Vieira do Minho) foi objecto nas décadas de 50 e 60  uma das intervenções porventura mais interessantes de florestação das serranias do interior. Em meados da década de 60 estava florestado em largas centenas de hectares, com várias dezenas de espécies (cerca de 70 segundo alguns autores), numa intervenção que se tonou modelar e uma montra de exibição estatal.
Julgo eu que numa perspectiva de alargar o âmbito da arborização, se criou um pequeno cercado que iria permitir repovoamento animal da região.
Entretando na 2ª metade da década e nos inicios dos anos 70, a serra foi devastada por vários incêndios e a sua ocupação florestal ficou extremamente reduzida.
Não sei se o cercado foi destruido por vias disso e se os animais foram libertados antes ou depois.
Os corços podem ter dado origem/reforçado uma "onda" de repovoamento que podia vir de outros lados (Gerêz, por ex.), os gamos desconheço o seu paradeiro.

3 - Como digo atrás, a referência à Serra da Cabreira, pp 26, remete para Mondim de Basto, mas provavelmente quer significar Cabeceiras de Basto.
Relativamente, às contigências desta realidade já as referi noutra mensagem
nesta conferência e não me vou alargar mais.


A discussão final que quero fazer e que para a qual não encontro resposta centra-se no facto de nunca ter existido qualquer repovoamento com veado na serra do Marão (Mondim de Basto, Vila Pouca, Vila Real e Amarante) parecendo-me que de facto aqui até era mais premente que na serra da Lousã (primeiro porque ajudava a segurar o lobo e segundo porque o território é mais vasto, com zonas de refúgio maiores, etc).
Ou seja na década de 90, surgiu a (boa) opotunidade na Lousã mas aparentemente nunca se discutiu uma que à partida seria ainda mais óbvia e premente: a introdução na serra do Marão de veados.
O factor "social" parece-me que também seria mais favorável no Marão do que na Lousã, uma vez que a área é maior e mais despovoada, não contando com as freguesias urbanas dos concelhos em causa.
Alguém tem informação relativamente a isto?


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Mai 2012 às 13:38)

Do que me lembro o projecto da Lousã foi feito com o apoio de associações de caça da zona (se calhar a própria ideia partiu dos caçadores).

Diria que foi mais um projecto de caça do que simplesmente de protecção da natureza, daí a questão dos lobos ou relacionamento com populações, serem menos relevantes.

O mesmo aconteceu em zonas do Alentejo ou nas serras Algarvias.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2012 às 14:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> Do que me lembro o projecto da Lousã foi feito com o apoio de associações de caça da zona (se calhar a própria ideia partiu dos caçadores).
> 
> Diria que foi mais um projecto de caça do que simplesmente de protecção da natureza, daí a questão dos lobos ou relacionamento com populações, serem menos relevantes.
> 
> O mesmo aconteceu em zonas do Alentejo ou nas serras Algarvias.



Os caçadores tem tido um papel importante na reintrodução do veado em Portugal, pena que hajam uns quantos furtivos a destruir o trabalho dos outros, se não fossem os furtivos a área de distribuição do veado em Portugal seria bem maior.


----------



## DMigueis (14 Mai 2012 às 15:44)

lreis disse:


> O factor "social" parece-me que também seria mais favorável no Marão do que na Lousã, uma vez que a área é maior e mais despovoada, não contando com as freguesias urbanas dos concelhos em causa.
> Alguém tem informação relativamente a isto?



concordo com o que disse. Apenas não tenho tanta certeza desta afirmação. A Serra da Lousã apresenta uma densidade de povoações baixa. Não conhecendo bem o Marão, a ideia que tenho (apenas de viagens por autoestradas, é verdade) é que esta zona norte tem bastantes povoações.


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2012 às 17:56)

Marão/Alvão, ainda tem muito espaço natural, na minha opinião.
E mais que isso, tem continuidade para outras zonas.


----------



## lreis (14 Mai 2012 às 18:24)

belem disse:


> Marão/Alvão, ainda tem muito espaço natural, na minha opinião.
> E mais que isso, tem continuidade para outras zonas.


´

Belem tem razão, quando refiro Marão, deve entender-se Marão/Alvão.
DMigueis, conheço razoavelmente ambos as regiões (Lousã, Marão) e institivamente depois de ter atravessado os territórios fico com a impressão (é uma ideia preconcebida, rebatível com dados mais concretos) que a relação "número de povoados/área de abrangência do território" é capaz de ser menor no caso do Marão. Depois em termos de população que habita as freguesias desses territórios, já se calhar a Lousã será mais favorável, uma vez que existe uma fortíssima perda de população humana nessa região.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Mai 2012 às 18:47)

MSantos disse:


> Os caçadores tem tido um papel importante na reintrodução do veado em Portugal, pena que hajam uns quantos furtivos a destruir o trabalho dos outros, se não fossem os furtivos a área de distribuição do veado em Portugal seria bem maior.



Exacto. 

No caso do veado, as associações de caçadores (tanto portuguesas como espanholas) são claramente as responsáveis pelo repovoamento que tem vindo a acontecer. Tanto no caso da Lousã e zona de Monchique, como nas diversas "manchas" de populações de veados que começaram a aparecer pelo Alentejo e Beira Baixa, vindas de coutadas e quintas e que aos poucos começaram a formar populações continuas. 


Não tenho conhecimento de nenhum programa "ambientalista" que tenha reintroduzido veados só pelos seus "lindos olhos"  

Com o corço já é diferente. O projecto de reintrodução no maciço da Gralheira é claramente um projecto de conservação da natureza e protecção das populações de lobo ibérico.


----------



## DMigueis (14 Mai 2012 às 20:48)

lreis. não vou discordar, sendo assim. como disse, o conhecimento que tenho do Marão/Alvão, é a partir da autoestrada. Da Lousã conheço bem a zona alta da serra, onde estará o núcleo principal da população.

No entanto, apesar da maior densidade populacional na Lousã, o veado continua a expandir-se bastante bem. E acredito que daqui a uns anos possa haver um contínuo entre Lousã-Açor-Estrela


----------



## lreis (14 Mai 2012 às 22:51)

DMigueis disse:


> lreis. não vou discordar, sendo assim. como disse, o conhecimento que tenho do Marão/Alvão, é a partir da autoestrada. Da Lousã conheço bem a zona alta da serra, onde estará o núcleo principal da população.
> 
> No entanto, apesar da maior densidade populacional na Lousã, o veado continua a expandir-se bastante bem. E acredito que daqui a uns anos possa haver um contínuo entre Lousã-Açor-Estrela



Não tenho opiniões definitivas sobre estas ideias. Um dia destes com outros números muda o sentido do pensamento.
Aproveito para vos perguntar se não consideram existir já um contínuo entre  a Lousã e o Açor?


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Mai 2012 às 09:48)

^^

lreis, está aqui um post que meti ás uns dias sobre uma observação nessa zona.



Seattle92 disse:


> Encontrei um registo de observação de veado, que me parece ser o mais a este da população da Lousã. Pelo menos não me recordo de ver nada já tão próximo da Serra da Estrela. Neste caso estamos a falar de Porto Castanheiro já em plena serra do Açor.
> 
> http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?event=getps&urln=/waarneming/view/64481750


----------



## DMigueis (15 Mai 2012 às 11:45)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> lreis, está aqui um post que meti ás uns dias sobre uma observação nessa zona.



Cá está ele


----------



## I_Pereira (29 Mai 2012 às 22:41)

Como anda a expansão pela Serra do Açor? Chegou-me um relato de um possivel avistamento na zona de Meda de Mouros (perto de Coja).


----------



## Seattle92 (30 Mai 2012 às 09:59)

^^

Está a seguir o seu caminho. 

Essa observação é bem possível ser verdade, já que têm aparecido outras na área, por exemplo perto de Benfeita.

Isto vale tanto para veados como para corços.


----------



## boneli (28 Jun 2012 às 17:48)

http://ria.ua.pt/bitstream/10773/854/1/2009001236.pdf



Isto é estudo interessante feito em 2009 (relativamente recente) sobre o veado ( e o corso). Podem ler todo mas dou especial atenção ás páginas 28 até 35.  Existe de facto uma população de veado no PNPG muito residual...mas que continua a aumentar. Tenho uma amiga Bióloga que anda a fzer estudos no PNPG que me mostrou fotos que a equipa dela conseguiram tirar a Veados com as máquinas que deixam espalhadas em determinadas áreas do Parque.


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Jun 2012 às 17:10)

boneli, já discutimos esse estudo aqui no fórum. Tem realmente muita informação sobre o tema, apesar de algumas falhas.


Sobre o PNPG, realmente é uma pena que a colonização por esta espécie esteja a ser tão lenta e que a população continue residual. Já se passaram mais de 10 anos sobres as primeiras observações e a coisa parece não passar do mesmo 

Não conheço nenhum estudo sobre o tema, nem nenhuma explicação para isso. Gostava de ouvir a opinião da tua amiga bióloga.


----------



## DMigueis (30 Jun 2012 às 23:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> boneli, já discutimos esse estudo aqui no fórum. Tem realmente muita informação sobre o tema, apesar de algumas falhas.
> 
> Sobre o PNPG, realmente é uma pena que a colonização por esta espécie esteja a ser tão lenta e que a população continue residual. Já se passaram mais de 10 anos sobres as primeiras observações e a coisa parece não passar do mesmo
> 
> Não conheço nenhum estudo sobre o tema, nem nenhuma explicação para isso. Gostava de ouvir a opinião da tua amiga bióloga.



Sobre a população do PNPG, esta tese tem pouca informação. Acredito que se deva ao muito recente aparecimento, e do pouco conhecimento da mesma.

Quanto à ideia de a progressão ser lenta, eu não me pronuncio, porque só conheço a realidade deste último ano. Mas discordo do facto de continuar na mesma. Isso eu não acredito. Mas compreendo que a progressão seja lenta, uma vez que o local onde se encontra a população (Serra Amarela) não tem um habitat muito favorável para o veado.

Desconheço também a existência de alguém a estudar a população de veado no PNPG.


----------



## boneli (1 Jul 2012 às 21:47)

Atenção caros amigos foristas eu não disse que essa minha amiga estava a fazer estudos sobre veados PNG....disse que estava a fazer estudos. Aliás pelo que sei esses estudos SÃO sobre o Lobo. Pela que me disse eles colocam aquelas máquinas fotográficas que disparam á passagem dos animais. Lógicamente que apanha todo o tipo de animais. Entre eles já apanharam Veados...não sei os locais exatos do Parque nem quantos  individuos ou individuO fotografaram mas posso posso saber isso...apesar que agora está a fazer estudos no Sabor e esta informação que me deu já foi no ano passado.

Relativamente ao link que que coloquei era apenas para ajudar, não sabia que já tinham discutido sobre esse tema.


----------



## DMigueis (1 Jul 2012 às 22:27)

boneli disse:


> Atenção caros amigos foristas eu não disse que essa minha amiga estava a fazer estudos sobre veados PNG....disse que estava a fazer estudos. Aliás pelo que sei esses estudos SÃO sobre o Lobo. Pela que me disse eles colocam aquelas máquinas fotográficas que disparam á passagem dos animais. Lógicamente que apanha todo o tipo de animais. Entre eles já apanharam Veados...não sei os locais exatos do Parque nem quantos  individuos ou individuO fotografaram mas posso posso saber isso...apesar que agora está a fazer estudos no Sabor e esta informação que me deu já foi no ano passado.
> 
> Relativamente ao link que que coloquei era apenas para ajudar, não sabia que já tinham discutido sobre esse tema.



Ahh ok. Na área do PNPG penso que ainda só se conhece a presença do veado na Serra Amarela. Penso que perto de Castro Laboreiro, do lado espanhol, também já os há, mas não tenho confirmação. Na Serra do Gerês continuam a dominar a cabra e o corço


----------



## DMigueis (1 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

boneli disse:


> Relativamente ao link que que coloquei era apenas para ajudar, não sabia que já tinham discutido sobre esse tema.



Quanto ao link, nunca é demais


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Jul 2012 às 09:52)

^^

Óbvio, até porque ninguém é obrigado a andar à procura do link em todas as páginas do tópico 

Cada vez que alguém encontrar alguma coisa interessante sobre o tema... é só colocar. Se for repetido paciência


----------



## DMigueis (2 Jul 2012 às 16:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Óbvio, até porque ninguém é obrigado a andar à procura do link em todas as páginas do tópico
> 
> Cada vez que alguém encontrar alguma coisa interessante sobre o tema... é só colocar. Se for repetido paciência


----------



## Brigantia (25 Jul 2012 às 19:56)

> *Veados estão a tornar-se numa praga *
> 
> O veado está a tornar-se numa praga para os agricultores da zona da Lombada, no Parque Natural de Montesinho (PNM), que revelam uma aversão crescente pela espécie apontada como responsável por avultados prejuízos nas culturas.
> "Estamos castigados", garantiu à Lusa um grupo da aldeia de Caravela (Bragança), enumerando os danos causados por estes animais selvagens que dizem ser em cada vez mais e mais próximo das povoações.
> ...


© Jornal Nordeste


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Ago 2012 às 14:47)

Vão lançar uma OPA 



> *Veados à venda na Nazaré*
> 
> A Câmara da Nazaré revelou que vai vender mais sete veados do cercado do Pinhal de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré, desta vez através da criação de uma Oferta Pública de Aquisição (OPA).


http://www.jornaldascaldas.com/Veados_a_venda_na_Nazare


----------



## lreis (18 Dez 2012 às 23:15)

Somente para estarem a par do que sai na nossa imprensa, decidi por este artigo aqui. Globalmente, é um exercicio bastante interessante de desinformação, a começar pela fotografia do artigo (um gamo) e a acabar no anúncio da extinção do lobo em Portugal

"Veados ameaçam culturas"

Sol, online, 18 de Janeiro de 2012

"Agricultores queixam-se de elevados prejuízos causados pelos veados. Há um descontrolo do número destes animais em todo o país, que tem crescido por falta de predadores naturais, depois da extinção do lobo em Portugal.
Os veados estão a atacar os campos: os agricultores queixam-se de milhares de euros em prejuízos por causa destes animais que consomem produtos herbícolas, como, por exemplo, ramas das oliveiras. O Ministério da Agricultura e Ambiente admite o problema, adiantando que se estende já de Norte a Sul do país.

«As situações onde mais frequentemente têm ocorrido reclamações são a área do Parque Natural de Montesinho, devido às limitações à exploração que decorrem dos propósitos de conservação do parque», diz ao SOL fonte oficial do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas, tutelado pelo Ministério da Agricultura. 

Mas também há – e cada vez mais – registo de ataques aos campos na serra da Lousã, em particular na área da Zona Conservação da Natureza, «por inexistência de exploração», e na região do Tejo Internacional, «onde a população é flutuante entre Espanha e Portugal, o que dificulta o seu controlo». 

Falta de predadores

Em causa, reconhece o ministério de Assunção Cristas, está a falta de controlo do número destes animais, que têm crescido exponencialmente em Portugal nos últimos anos por falta de predadores naturais, depois da extinção do lobo em Portugal. Ou seja, ninguém sabe exactamente quantos veados existem no país: «Não existem dados sobre o efectivo da população de veado no país», reconhece fonte oficial do gabinete da ministra.

O que se conhece apenas, esclarece a mesma fonte, são «unicamente os resultados da sua exploração, o que possibilita uma extrapolação». Tomando por base os números dos abates de 2010/2011, que apontam para cerca de três mil exemplares, o Ministério calcula que estes constituíram, «no máximo, 20% da população». Assim, o resultado, «ainda que com possibilidade de erro considerável, remete para um efectivo em exploração aproximado de 15.000 veados a nível nacional».

Na verdade, ao Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas não chega a maioria das queixas de ataques, uma vez que não há obrigatoriedade de dar conta dos prejuízos à tutela. «Nos termos da lei, a responsabilidade pelos prejuízos cabe às entidades gestoras das zonas de caça», avança aquela fonte ao SOL. No entanto, acrescenta, «reconhece-se a existência de prejuízos limitados ao nível da agricultura e ainda em povoamentos florestais».

«O impacto dos prejuízos causados pela espécie, mais do que o valor económico global, ocorre em zonas de pequena agricultura de carácter social», acrescenta.

Denúncias chegam à federação de Caçadores

À Federação Alentejana de Caçadores, por exemplo, têm chegado várias denúncias destes ataques. «De há dois anos para cá, têm-se sucedido as queixas» – diz ao SOL o responsável da associação, Alberto Cavaco. As queixas estendem-se da margem esquerda do Guadiana (onde os veados consomem, sobretudo, as ramas das oliveiras jovens) a Castelo Branco.

O responsável não tem dúvidas em apontar o dedo à densidade excessiva de veados no país. «Deveriam fazer-se censos, mas a verdade é que ninguém os faz», lamenta. E avisa que o problema pode agravar-se: «Sem qualquer controlo, os veados podem ser portadores de tuberculose sem que ninguém saiba. E isso pode colocar em causa todo o sistema alimentar».

As queixas, entretanto, sucedem-se. «Os veados dizimam tudo, vão acabar com a agricultura, com a pecuária (uma vez que contaminam as vacas, que têm de ser abatidas às centenas) e com os projectos florestais (comendo as árvores, partindo e esfolando os sobreirinhos). E as autoridades locais e nacionais não mostram qualquer preocupação» – acusa um agricultor de Castelo de Vide, no norte alentejano. Mas as acusações vão mais longe. 

A ruína dos agricultores

O agricultor garante que toda a situação está a colocar muitas explorações à beira da ruptura. «Há vários coutos de caça grossa em Meadas e Póvoa [também no norte alentejano] que não os alimentam, levando-os a vir cá fora comer tudo, levando assim os agricultores à ruína». 

O Instituto de Conservação da Natureza explica, precisamente, que as «medidas de controlo da população de veado passam pela sua adequada gestão, quer através da diminuição de efectivos (através da caça e de acções extraordinárias de correcção da sua densidade), quer da instalação de campos de alimentação e alimentação artificial».

Os responsáveis do Instituto aconselham a instalar «protecções das culturas».

sonia.balas


----------



## DMigueis (19 Dez 2012 às 10:38)

Notícia "interessante"

É engraçado também a falta de conhecimento de várias pessoas quanto ao trabalho científico que se faz no nosso país. Talvez a culpa seja um pouco de todos, pela falta de interligação das várias partes envolvidas. Mas o que é certo é que não há razão nenhuma para que se digam coisas como

"«Deveriam fazer-se censos, mas a verdade é que ninguém os faz»" e "«Sem qualquer controlo, os veados podem ser portadores de tuberculose sem que ninguém saiba. E isso pode colocar em causa todo o sistema alimentar»."

https://sites.google.com/site/unidadevidaselvagem/
Sugiro que visitem esta página, e façam "scroll" até cerca de meio da página.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Dez 2012 às 13:57)

Acho que tens razão quando dizes que a culpa é de todos. É que grande parte desses estudos que falas são feitos pela comunidade cientifica e ás vezes parece que são feitos PARA a comunidade cientifica.


----------



## DMigueis (19 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

Seattle92 disse:


> Acho que tens razão quando dizes que a culpa é de todos. É que grande parte desses estudos que falas são feitos pela comunidade cientifica e ás vezes parece que são feitos PARA a comunidade cientifica.



Concordo, mas apenas em parte.
No caso do grupo da Univ. Aveiro tem havido o interesse em divulgar o trabalho que se faz em Portugal, e em Outubro, uma equipa de reportagem da sic fez a "cobertura" do Censo de Cervídeos que tem lugar em Montesinho todos os anos. Também recentemente foi realizada uma reportagem intitulada "O Regresso dos Bichos", também pela SIC.


----------



## lreis (19 Dez 2012 às 23:18)

DMigueis disse:


> Concordo, mas apenas em parte
> No caso do grupo da Univ. Aveiro tem havido o interesse em divulgar o trabalho que se faz em Portugal, e em Outubro, uma equipa de reportagem da sic fez a "cobertura" do Censo de Cervídeos que tem lugar em Montesinho todos os anos. Também recentemente foi realizada uma reportagem intitulada "O Regresso dos Bichos", também pela SIC.



A sensação que tenho é que falta transpor a informação dos censos para uma linguagem apetecível para o comum dos mortais, isto não pondo em causa a veracidade da informação de base, mas realçando o "aliciante" da mesma.
Existe ainda muito para andar a este nível, creio eu.
Ou seja, não basta dizer que se prevê que em determinada região existam X animais a partir das observações. 
Acho que se deve contextualizar a coisa no tempo e no espaço, de forma ao cidadão a perceber e ficar motivado para a mesma.
Passe o exagero do exemplo, uma espécie de "Boletim Metereológico populacional": o que temos hoje, cenários previsiveis no futuro próximo (caso se possa dizer algo interessante), e consequências práticas da existência da população no dia-a-dia da vida no campo/agricultura.
Mas relativamente, ao artigo em causa,até me parece que este é dos aspectos "menos interessantes da desinformação"...


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Jan 2013 às 18:14)

Na página anterior estávamos a falar da situação da espécie na serra do Açor.

Efectivamente já deve haver uma população estável nessa área e não apenas observações esporádicas de um ou outro individuo. Digo isto porque o Ministério da Agricultura já autoriza caça ao veado na zona de caça municipal de Teixeira (Arganil).

Estou a supor que apenas dão essas autorizações em zonas de caça que tenham uma população minimamente estabilizada.


----------



## DMigueis (21 Jan 2013 às 20:05)

Julgo que isso dependerá também do tipo de caça que se praticar. Mas pela zona, julgo que deverão ser zonas de caça associativa ou municipais, pelo que a permissão para caçar, e estou a ir apenas pela lógica e pelo mais sensato, dever-se-á apenas a um de dois factores, ou a ambos:
1 - prejuízos para a agricultura;
2 - efectivos populacionais suficientemente "elevados" e estabilizados.

Mas desconheço a situação real.
Se alguém tiver informações que possa partilhar, é dizer


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Mai 2014 às 14:24)

Segundo o colega frederico, já foram avistados veados no concelho de Tavira. Não sei se serão exemplares das populações originárias da zona de Silves/Monchique ou da zona do Guadiana, ou então pode até já existir uma junção das duas populações. Se assim for pode-se considerar que esta espécie já ocorre em toda a extensão do Algarve.



frederico disse:


> Soube há dias que apareceram uns veados na zona de Vale Covo, concelho de Tavira, e que um caçador imbecil já tratou dos matar mal soube da sua presença na zona. Uma praga que não termina, este caçadores...


----------



## ICunha (3 Jul 2014 às 15:02)

Pelo que também sei nestes últimos tempos já se tem avistado alguns veados pela Serra da cabreira junto cabeceiras de basto  onde estão descer para as terras mais próximas ainda alguns dias um agricultor disse que avistou dois animais  desse porte pelas características que apresentou eram veados .


----------



## james (3 Jul 2014 às 16:41)

ICunha disse:


> Pelo que também sei nestes últimos tempos já se tem avistado alguns veados pela Serra da cabreira junto cabeceiras de basto  onde estão descer para as terras mais próximas ainda alguns dias um agricultor disse que avistou dois animais  desse porte pelas características que apresentou eram veados .





Nao serao corcos ?

Em relacao ao que disse o membro Frederico do cacador imbecil  ( termo bem aplicado   ) Nao me surpreende . De gente que gosta de matar por prazer pode esperar - se qualquer coisa !


----------



## ICunha (3 Jul 2014 às 18:14)

Eu também achei o mesmo mas pelas características do que agricultor falou devido ao tamanho das hastes era veado mas não é uma noticia 100% fiável. Mas se for verdade é uma boa noticia.


----------



## boneli (3 Jul 2014 às 19:16)

ICunha disse:


> Eu também achei o mesmo mas pelas características do que agricultor falou devido ao tamanho das hastes era veado mas não é uma noticia 100% fiável. Mas se for verdade é uma boa noticia.




Segundo sei o local onde há veados na Cabreira é precisamente nessa zona por isso é natural que o avistamento possa mesmo ter sido desse animal, pese embora o Corço é bem mais frequente.


----------



## ICunha (3 Jul 2014 às 20:00)

Boa noticia então a confirmar  Era bom que se começasse a expandir aparecerem também pelas serras de Fafe que ficam logo ao lado.


----------



## lreis (11 Jul 2014 às 13:01)

ICunha disse:


> Boa noticia então a confirmar  Era bom que se começasse a expandir aparecerem também pelas serras de Fafe que ficam logo ao lado.



As notícias de avistamentos na Serra da Cabreira tem que ser analisadas com alguma precaução.
Não sei se aqui se noutro forum de dicussão pus umas notas sobre esta questão há uns tempos atrás.
Os primeiros registos de veados em terreno livre nesta serra datam da década de 80 e decorrem do facto de ter existido pelo menos um cercado gerido pelos ex-Serviços Florestais (que chegou a ter cerca de 20 animais), na encosta virada a Cabeceiras de Basto e que entretanto foi desactivado.
Por circunstâncias que não consegui apurar na totalidade, os animais (alguns?) começaram a surgir em liberdade, na 2ª metade dessa década, deambulando pelo território florestado que ia entre as Covas do Barroso (a Norte), o rio Tâmega (a Nascente), a cidade de Cabeceiras (a Sul) e Vieira do Minho (Poente).
Após um aparente desenvolvimento inicial, este núcleo populacional foi objecto de furtivismo continuado (matéria muito frequente por todo o país) tendo segundo opiniões fidedignas locais entrado em regressão.
Tenho procurado com alguma insistência obter informação no sentido de apurar efectivamente se existem avistamentos desta população, e as últimas referências que dou crédito datam do final da década de 90.
Existe assim uma probabilidade elevada que este núcleo tenho de facto desaparecido.
O que não retira crédito a que possam existir veados de novo na Serra da Cabreira, matéria que muito me agrada, uma vez que existem boas condições para a espécie localmente.
Importa assim tentar perceber se são exemplares que milagrosamente sobreviveram estes anos, se são fugidos de algum cercado particular, libertados (?) por alguma circunstância ou se resultam de alguma migração vinda de áreas adjacentes, uma vez que no Gerêz, os mesmos existem ou têm sido avistados.
Também concordo com a possibilidade de confusão com exemplares de corço porque estes de facto são comuns na região (eu constabilizo vários avistamentos) sendo que em circunstâncias menos postivas, alguém possa confudir as duas espécies


----------



## james (11 Jul 2014 às 14:13)

A uns anos atras  , ouvi falar de um plano para a reintroducao do veado no Parque Nacional da Peneda - Geres , nao sei se havera relacao . 

Mas era bom que andassem pela Cabreira , essa verdadeiro tesouro natural da  regiao Norte , felizmente pouco movimentado .


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Jul 2014 às 17:16)

Os exemplares que apareceram nos últimos anos no Gerês vieram da Galiza. Acho que (mais uma vez) não se fez nada deste lado da fronteira.


----------



## DMigueis (21 Jul 2014 às 11:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> Os exemplares que apareceram nos últimos anos no Gerês vieram da Galiza. Acho que (mais uma vez) não se fez nada deste lado da fronteira.



Também não tenho conhecimento de introduções "portuguesas".

É certo que o veado já está com uma distribuição interessante no PNPG, desde Castro Laboreiro, Serra Amarela e já numa parte da Serra do Gerês.
O número não é muito grande, mas eles já por lá andam. Na Serra Amarela a situação será mais preocupante, porque os "caçadores" do Lindoso dão-lhes bastante chumbo...E nos últimos 2 anos, os vestígios ficaram um pouco mais escassos.

Em relação à possível expansão do PNPG para a Cabreira? É possível, mas não acho assim tão provável. Claro que há sempre a possibilidade de 2 ou 3 animais dispersarem, mas, no caso dos machos. Se não houver fêmeas, eles acabarão sempre por regressar ao local original...


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2014 às 21:30)

Hoje à tarde estive no PN Montesinho na zona de Varge e ouvi a brama dos veados, neste momento já está no auge, não consegui ver nenhum mas ouvi bastantes. 

Para quem não conhece deixo aqui um exemplo do que é a brama, para quem tem interesse na fauna é um bonito espectáculo de se assistir. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAeloElNe3k


----------



## frederico (21 Set 2014 às 06:24)

O alegado problema do veado tem apenas uma causa: *propriedade privada*. Passo a explicar. Comparativamente a outros países desenvolvidos como os EUA ou a Finlândia nós temos pouquíssima percentagem de território com* floresta pública*. Seria importante que na gestão de recursos naturais houvesse um maior equilíbrio entre propriedade privada e pública. Face a outro países nós em Portugal ocupamos demasiado espaço, quase não há elevação sem estrada até ao pico, até sistemas frágeis e dinâmicos como as ilhas-barreira da Ria Formosa têm habitações, quando deveriam estar *todas* despovoadas. Todos os grandes concelhos de Portugal deveriam ter a sua floresta pública, mata municipal, tapada, extensa, com árvores autócnes e fauna portuguesa, onde não haveria estes aborrecimentos do veado que comeu as couves do António ou do sobreiro cujas abas entraram na propriedade do vizinho e que deve por isso ser mutilado dado o _crime_ que cometeu. No passado havia tapadas e coutadas reais onde as espécies cinegéticas eram preservadas, os nossos reis até tentaram salvar o urso da extinção em território nacional! Uma versão moderna dessas coutadas poderia passar por aumentar drasticamente a percentagem de floresta pública cuja gestão e vigilância poderia ser entregue às comunidades locais. 

Lamentavelmente tudo faz mal aos tuguinhas, são as árvores porque crescem e tapam a vista da casa do fulano, beltrano e sicrano, são os veados e os lobos, são as galerias ripícolas que estão a mais, afinal é necessário «limpar» os ribeiros e as ribeiras, melhor, betonizar e entubar os cursos de água, Portugal é sem dúvida o país da Europa Ocidental onde o povo tem menos respeito e admiração pela Natureza.


----------



## lreis (21 Set 2014 às 11:59)

frederico disse:


> O alegado problema do veado tem apenas uma causa: *propriedade privada*. Passo a explicar. Comparativamente a outros países desenvolvidos como os EUA ou a Finlândia nós temos pouquíssima percentagem de território com* floresta pública*. Seria importante que na gestão de recursos naturais houvesse um maior equilíbrio entre propriedade privada e pública. Face a outro países nós em Portugal ocupamos demasiado espaço, quase não há elevação sem estrada até ao pico, até sistemas frágeis e dinâmicos como as ilhas-barreira da Ria Formosa têm habitações, quando deveriam estar *todas* despovoadas. Todos os grandes concelhos de Portugal deveriam ter a sua floresta pública, mata municipal, tapada, extensa, com árvores autócnes e fauna portuguesa, .


 
Portugal é o pais do grupo "ocidental" com menor percentagem de matas públicas (cerca de 2%, do total da floresta nacional, se a memória não me falha). Juntamente com os espaços comunitários (vulgo, baldios), este valor sobe para patamares em torno dos 7%, o que apesar de tudo é mínimo. Mas mesmo assim, este padrão varia muito em termos nacionais. Existem concelhos (do Alto Minho, Montalegre, Boticas, Ribeira de Pena, Mondim de Basto, etc.), onde a percentagem de floresta pública e comunitária aproxima-se dos 80 a 90%, enquanto mais para o Sul existem onde este valor é 0%.
Esta questão (matas públicas/matas privadas) é importante, comparando por exemplo com países do referido grupo, que têm uma percentagem de floresta pública bem acima dos 50%, e como tal têm outro "espaço de manobra" para "encaixar" estas acções de protecção e de apoio ao desenvolvimento de populações animais selvagens.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2015 às 18:08)

Duras condiciones para la supervivencia de los ciervos en la Cordillera Cantábrica este invierno 2014-2015. Hubo una gran mortalidad entre las distintas poblaciones de la cordillera. Muchos acudían a las carreteras y los pueblos para encontrar espacios artificiales sin nieve e intentar sobrevivir:




A este joven atrapado consiguieron salvarle unos esquiadores de fondo.


Como se ve en el tramo final del vídeo con las imágenes de un ejemplar, muchos corzos (_Capreolus capreolus_) también murieron o sufrieron las consecuencias del pasado invierno


----------



## karlussantus (27 Out 2015 às 01:26)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, reparei agora que este vídeo ainda não consta deste tópico por isso, apesar de ser de 2008, aqui fica.
> 
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Veado....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=174893&tm=8
> 
> ...





Seattle92 disse:


> Muito bom o video.
> É sempre o mesmo jornalista da RTP a fazer as reportagens sobre natureza.
> 
> É triste que nenhuma produtora se lembre de iniciar um projecto de documentários de vida selvagem em Portugal. Porque é que estamos condenados a ver 100 documentários por semana sobre os leões da savana africana? Já começa a chatear.
> ...



Estas mensagens já são um pouco antigas, mas andava à procura de verificar a existência de uma população de veados no Bom Jesus de Braga.
Uma vez que o autor desta fotografia afirma que esta foi feita nas imediações do elevador do Bom Jesus, enquanto aguardava para subir ao Santuário.






Mais imagens


----------



## Brigantia (27 Out 2015 às 09:17)

No Bom Jesus existem dois cercados, um com veados e outro com gamos.
Nunca vi veados em estado selvagem no Bom Jesus.
Já na Zona de Rio de Onor numa manhã deste Verão vi 6 veados.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2015 às 10:36)

karlussantus disse:


> Estas mensagens já são um pouco antigas, mas andava à procura de verificar a existência de uma população de veados no Bom Jesus de Braga.
> Uma vez que o autor desta fotografia afirma que esta foi feita nas imediações do elevador do Bom Jesus, enquanto aguardava para subir ao Santuário.
> 
> 
> ...



O animal da foto não é um veado, trata-se de um gamo.


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Estes dois cercados já existem alguns anos. Um cá em baixo junto ao elevador e outro lá em cima a seguir ao hotel Mãe de D´Agua quem vai para o Sameiro. Mas os animais não andam à solta.


----------



## frederico (28 Out 2015 às 19:53)

O veado tem um problema em algumas serras... é que come os rebentos de árvores e dificulta a regeneração natural da floresta.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2015 às 23:23)

frederico disse:


> O veado tem um problema em algumas serras... é que come os rebentos de árvores e dificulta a regeneração natural da floresta.



Isso só acontece se houver excesso de população, se a população não for excessiva não existe impacto significativo na vegetação. Nos locais em que existem maiores populações de veados e não existem predadores naturais, normalmente existe a caça, que serve como controle.


----------



## lreis (29 Out 2015 às 15:59)

MSantos disse:


> Isso só acontece se houver excesso de população, se a população não for excessiva não existe impacto significativo na vegetação. Nos locais em que existem maiores populações de veados e não existem predadores naturais, normalmente existe a caça, que serve como controle.



Acho que são estão a misturar os impactos em duas situações diferentes.
No caso de situações de arvoredo em matas de regeneração natural de alguma forma já constituídas, parece-me ser um não-assunto ou de impacto reduzido. Existem aliás exemplos na zona de Bragança e de Vinhais (por exemplo), de manchas de folhosas com populações de veados significativas, em que as mesmas progrediram e se desenvolveram.
Em zonas com plantações recentes (seja para fruto, castanheiro, por ex, ou para repovoamento florestal) o impacto já será porventura significativo e existirá um potencial de perigo ao sucesso dessas plantações. Neste caso a situação não é exclusivo do veado. O garrano (no Alto Minho, com grande impacto) ou o corço também entram "neste campeonato".
Mas como aqui é dito, e bem, se existir um controlo natural destas populações, o panorama será certamente outro


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

De nuevo un invierno más duras condiciones para los ciervos en la Cordillera Cantábrica. Vídeo tomado en el entorno de Maraña (León):


----------



## lreis (15 Dez 2017 às 10:55)

Uma ocorrência fatal com veado. Vamos assistir em Portugal a aumento deste tipo de incidentes, mais que não seja porque a área e o efectivo de veados está em expansão. Não se percebe em pormenor os contornos deste acidente. O animal estava residente num cercado ou foi fora?. Depois refere-se que fugiu, não se percebendo se no âmbito de uma colisão em espaço livre ou não.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/luto-por-homem-vitima-de-veado?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

lreis disse:


> Uma ocorrência fatal com veado. Vamos assistir em Portugal a aumento deste tipo de incidentes, mais que não seja porque a área e o efectivo de veados está em expansão. Não se percebe em pormenor os contornos deste acidente. O animal estava residente num cercado ou foi fora?. Depois refere-se que fugiu, não se percebendo se no âmbito de uma colisão em espaço livre ou não.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/luto-por-homem-vitima-de-veado?ref=HP_Grupo1



Ocorrência estranha! possivelmente trata-se de um animal em cativeiro ou num cercado pequeno, até porque os veados selvagens não andam aí propriamente à procura de pessoas para atacar, normalmente são animais ariscos que fogem mal se apercebem da presença humana. 

O principal impacto negativo que a expansão dos cervídeos e demais animais de grande porte como javalis pode ter, será no aumento da sinistralidade rodoviária, que de resto já está a acontecer actualmente.


----------



## lreis (17 Dez 2017 às 01:20)

MSantos disse:


> Ocorrência estranha! possivelmente trata-se de um animal em cativeiro ou num cercado pequeno, até porque os veados selvagens não andam aí propriamente à procura de pessoas para atacar, normalmente são animais ariscos que fogem mal se apercebem da presença humana.
> 
> O principal impacto negativo que a expansão dos cervídeos e demais animais de grande porte como javalis pode ter, será no aumento da sinistralidade rodoviária, que de resto já está a acontecer actualmente.



Sim, é lógico. Será que em altura da brama não podem ocorrer fatalidades, com encontros inesperados?


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

lreis disse:


> Sim, é lógico. Será que em altura da brama não podem ocorrer fatalidades, com encontros inesperados?



Sim, no período da brama podem ser mais perigosos, mas tenho a ideia (de ter ouvido falar, sem base qualquer base cientifica) que os gamos são mais agressivos e perigosos do que os veados durante o período da brama.

Mas neste caso estamos fora da brama, por isso penso que não estará relacionado com isso.


----------



## DILUVIOS (1 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia 
Alguém sabe me informar se é possível criar esta ou outra espécie de veado numa quinta particular


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2018 às 00:39)

DILUVIOS disse:


> Bom dia
> Alguém sabe me informar se é possível criar esta ou outra espécie de veado numa quinta particular



Para se ter em cativeiro espécies silvestres é preciso ter-se uma licença especial. Manter animais silvestres ilegalmente tenho a ideia que dá direito a uma multa pesada.

Sugiro que contacte o ICNF, lá saberão informá-lo melhor!


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (30 Jul 2018 às 02:44)

Boa noite, sou novo por aqui e não sei muito bem como funciona o fórum. No entanto gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como proceder no caso de serem detetados veados numa zona. Se é aconselhável contactar alguma entidade ou não. Obrigado desde ja.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2018 às 12:33)

Ricardo Agostinho disse:


> Boa noite, sou novo por aqui e não sei muito bem como funciona o fórum. No entanto gostaria de saber se alguém sabe como proceder no caso de serem detetados veados numa zona. Se é aconselhável contactar alguma entidade ou não. Obrigado desde ja.



Contactar com que objectivo? Não é necessário contactar ninguém, são animais selvagens, não há muito a fazer. Tire fotos se conseguir!


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (30 Jul 2018 às 15:47)

MSantos disse:


> Contactar com que objectivo? Não é necessário contactar ninguém, são animais selvagens, não há muito a fazer. Tire fotos se conseguir!



A ideia seria poder reforçar os efetivos avistados.


----------



## lreis (30 Jul 2018 às 17:29)

Ricardo Agostinho disse:


> A ideia seria poder reforçar os efetivos avistados.



Isso suscita diversas interrogações. A começar pelo facto de transportar veados de um lado para outro está longe de ser fácil (e barato...).Para além de serem necessárias diversas licenças para o efeito. A não ser que seja em terreno vedado, o que torna a situação ligeiramente mais simples


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (1 Ago 2018 às 14:04)

não sei se dá para ver, mas aqui fica a imagem.


----------



## lreis (2 Ago 2018 às 11:33)

Ricardo Agostinho disse:


> não sei se dá para ver, mas aqui fica a imagem.



Não dá para ver :-)


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (2 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

lreis disse:


> Não dá para ver :-)



E agora?


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (2 Ago 2018 às 22:43)

IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/2n86i5x.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lreis (3 Ago 2018 às 11:59)

Ricardo Agostinho disse:


> IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/2n86i5x.jpg[/IMG]



Eu não consigo ligar a esse endereço web. será que outros conseguem?


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

lreis disse:


> Eu não consigo ligar a esse endereço web. será que outros conseguem?



Eu consigo!

Aqui fica a foto do @Ricardo Agostinho


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

Ricardo Agostinho disse:


> IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/2n86i5x.jpg[/IMG]



O avistamento foi no Ourondo, concelho da Covilhã?


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:35)




----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:36)

Finalmente acho que dá...



Ricardo Agostinho disse:


>


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

Dan disse:


> O avistamento foi no Ourondo, concelho da Covilhã?



Sim foi.


----------



## Ricardo Agostinho (4 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

Sorry coloquei novamente, pois não tinha visto que já alguém tinha postado.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

*Investigadores do Porto concluem que veados ibéricos são únicos na Europa*

Investigadores do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO-InBIO), no Porto, concluíram que os veados ibéricos são únicos na Europa devido à "diferenciação genética" que ocorreu há 27 mil anos entre as populações, revelou o responsável.

Em declarações à Lusa, João Queirós, primeiro autor do artigo e investigador do CIBIO-InBIO da Universidade do Porto, contou que o estudo, publicado esta segunda-feira na revista internacional PLOS ONE, teve como principal objetivo “perceber o panorama evolutivo e demográfico” das populações de veados da Península Ibérica.
Assim, através da recolha de mais de 900 amostras de indivíduos da espécie, a equipa de investigadores analisou vários marcadores (desde o ADN mitocondrial ao ADN nuclear), simulou modelos ecológicos de distribuição da espécie no passado, tendo em conta variáveis bioclimáticas, e compilou os registos fósseis disponíveis desde os últimos 50 mil anos.

“Existe uma clara diferenciação genética entre as populações de veado ibérico e da restante Europa. Essa diferenciação genética terá ocorrido há cerca de 27 a 19 mil anos atrás, durante o último máximo glacial [período correspondente à maior extensão de mantos de gelo]”, esclareceu.

Segundo o investigador, para além do estudo, desenvolvido desde 2009, ter permitido concluir que na Península Ibérica existe uma população de veados “claramente distinta da restante”, desconstruiu a ideia de que “as populações de veado na Europa derivavam de populações ibéricas”.

“Os dados recolhidos apontam que as populações atuais de veado no Centro e Norte da Europa não derivam, como antes se pensava, de expansões da Península Ibérica, mas sim de populações que se refugiaram a norte dos Pirenéus”, explicou.

O estudo, que contou com a colaboração de sete instituições nacionais e internacionais, levanta ainda “três hipóteses de novos refúgios” desta população procedente.

“O refúgio que abrigou a população de veados que deu origem à população na restante Europa, pode estar localizado no Sul de França, no Sul do Reino Unido ou numa região entre o Reino Unido e o Sul de França, isto porque durante o último máximo glacial, havia uma ligação continental entre a Europa e o Reino Unido”, disse.

Para João Queirós, os resultados obtidos assumem um papel importante quanto às “implicações na conservação da espécie” e valorização do “património genético” que habita na Península Ibérica e que está “adaptado ao nosso clima e aos nossos ecossistemas”.

De acordo com o autor do estudo, denominado _“Red deer in Iberia: molecular ecological studies in a southern refugium and inferences on European postglacial colonization history”_, é fundamental assegurar o património genético de modo a que, no futuro, seja possível “ter populações viáveis e com capacidades adaptativas suficientes para suportar as alterações climáticas”.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2019 às 18:39)

Daí o cuidado com a introdução de indivíduos de populações não ibéricas, que infelizmente tem acontecido.

Em relação ao corço, não sei se existem estudos semelhantes que apontem também para características diferenciadoras das populações da península ibérica.


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2021 às 09:00)

Efeitos da forte nevada dos últimos días sobre os veados vermelhos nos Pirenéus. Imagens da estância de esqui de Cerler (Benasque, província de Huesca)


----------

